# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Андрей Кивинов.  Чарующие сны (читать и слушать)

## Lampada

Читать: http://herald.starstage.net/_book_re...EA%ED%E8%E3%F3Кивинов Андрей. Чарующие сны (аудиокнига)|Online - детективы, боевики - АУДИОКНИГИ - Каталог файлов - Слушай, смотри, развлекайся   *Кивинов Андрей. Чарующие сны (аудиокнига)|Online  http://rutube.ru/video/0d429280a33f6...8862578dc538b/*

----------


## sperk

det_police
Андрей Владимирович Кивинов
Чарующие сны
Андрей Кивинов
Чарующие сны
ПРОЛОГ
Министру внутренних дел.
Лично.
ЗАЯВЛЕНИЕ
Довожу до вашего сведения ставшие известными мне факты и прошу принять меры по существу моего заявления.
Я проживаю в городе-герое Санкт-Петербурге, в отдельной квартире, вместе с женой, тещей и восьмилетним сыном. 26 января сего года я отмечал свое тридцатилетие. После празднования я с женой и двумя своими товарищами по двору вышел подышать свежим воздухом и пройтись по проспекту Стачек. Было это около двадцати трех часов. Мирно беседуя, мы шли по улице, никого не трогая и ни к кому не приставая. Вдруг из остановившейся «иномарки» с тонированными стеклами, номер которой я не запомнил, выскочили трое парней в кожаных куртках и зверски избили меня и моих друзей, не назвав при этом каких-либо причин. Затем меня бесцеремонно затолкали в машину и повезли на мою квартиру, адрес которой, как оказалось, парням известен. Дома, в присутствии ребенка и тещи они оскорбляли меня нецензурной бранью, подчеркивая мое рабочее происхождение, а если конкретно, обзывали козлом. После этого один из них начал осматривать квартиру и оценивать мое имущество – мебель, телевизор, видеомагнитофон и вес остальное. При этом он приговаривал, что все этой пойдет в уплату какого-то долга, о котором я лично не имею ни малейшего понятия.
В конце концов, достаточно наиздевавшись, они ушли, пригрозив напоследок, что еще вернутся. На другой день мне позвонил мужчина и, представившись работником милиции, в грубой форме потребовал явиться в 85 отделение милиции. Я, как законопослушный гражданин, подчинился требованию.
В отделении оперуполномоченный уголовного розыска по фамилии, кажется, Соловьев завел меня в свой кабинет. Так и не объяснив цели вызова, он стал запугивать меня тюрьмой, зоной и просто расправой. Все его угрозы сводились к тому, что я должен написать расписку на 400 000 (четыреста тысяч) рублей, что я обязуюсь отдать ему наличными вышеуказанную сумму. Во время разговора в кабинет зашел один из парней, избивших меня и моих друзей накануне. Он передал Соловьеву конверт, сквозь который, как я успел заметить, про– свечивал характерный рисунок долларовых банкнот. (Полагаю, это была взятка.) Соловьев положил конверт в ящик стола, где уже лежало несколько таких конвертов. Затем он произнес: «Как в прошлый раз». Парень в ответ кивнул и вышел. Подозреваю, что Соловьев получает деньги за то, что предоставляет бандитам необходимую им информацию.
Будучи чрезвычайно напуган угрозами о расправе, а также беспокоясь за свою семью, я вынужден был написать расписку, которую он от меня требовал, после чего меня отпустили домой.
Ставя вас в известность о случившемся со мной, я убедительно прошу принять самые решительные меры по отношению к окопавшимся в рядах нашей славной милиции бандитским прихвостням, наживающимся на простых людях, вроде меня, и изобличить банду вымогателей во главе с Соловьевым, работающим под личиной оперуполномоченного 85 отделения милиции. Также прошу аннулировать расписку на 400 000 (четыреста тысяч) рублей, как написанную мной под угрозой расправы.
В заключение сообщаю приметы Соловьева: на вид – около 25 лет, низенького роста, плотного телосложения, имеет лобные залысины, глаза – хитрые. Одет в пиджак кирпичного цвета с потертыми локтями. На шее – широкий короткий галстук в полоску. Других примет не помню. Примет парней, избивших меня и моих друзей также, к сожалению, не помню.
Надеюсь на помощь и сочувствие. С глубоким уважением приемщик стеклотары магазина ј 105, простой рабочий человек Чернохвостов Петр Сергеевич.
Число. Подпись.
Резолюция: Начальнику ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга. Срочно проверить указанные в заялении факты и принять меры!
Зам министра внутренних дел Иванов.
Подпись.
Резолюция: Начальнику отдела внутренних расследований при ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга. Прошу исполнить и доложить.
Начальник ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга Комаров.
Подпись.
– Леночка, милочка. Ты не польешь настурцию? А то вянет же. Я лежу все время, никак не могу, когда надо, полить.
– Конечно, Мария Александровна.
– Ковшик на кухне.
– Я знаю, не волнуйтесь.
Девушка поднялась со стула, сходила на кухню, принесла воды и полила цветок.
– Спасибо, Леночка. Ты теперь во вторник придешь?
– Да.
– А пораньше не заглянешь? Ну, хотя бы в воскресенье?
– Не могу, Мария Александровна. Сессия скоро, готовиться надо. Да и уколы надо делать строго по расписанию. Но если плохо будет, звоните, телефон есть.
– А ты ко мне просто так не заглянешь, а? Посидели б, чайку выпили… Мне скучно одной, тем более все время лежать приходиться.
– Зайду, конечно. Вот с «хвостами» разберусь и загляну.
–Хорошая ты девушка, добрая. Не то что другие – придут, укол сделают и уходят. Думают, сами старыми никогда не станут. Хотя я в молодости тоже так думала, был грех.
– Да вы, Марь Александровна, еще не старуха.
– Старуха, не старуха, а восьмой десяток уж.
– Ничего, еще нас переживете, – приободрила старушку Леночка.
– Ты мне во вторник занавесочки новые не повесишь? К празднику. А то пылятся уж полгода как. Мне сестра-покойница подарила, когда еще жива была. Они поярче, все повеселей будет.
– Хорошо, повешу. Вы извините, Мария Александровна, мне пора. За сегодня еще троих больных посетить надо.
– Конечно, конечно. Ступай с Богом. Не забудь, проведай старуху. Ты в Бога-то, наверно, не веришь? А я вот верю. Чувствую Господа. Вот ты с душой ко мне, мне и легче. Вон, Наталья, без души женщина, так мне после ее уколов только хуже становится. А от твоих так хорошо. Я сплю, как девочка трехлетняя. И сны такие чарующие. Все время летаю, словно в детстве… А все почему? Потому что ты с душой человек, вот Господь твою душу мне и передает. Ты не смейся над моей болтовней.
– Я не смеюсь, Мария Александровна, – ответила Леночка, собирая в небольшую медицинскую сумочку шприцы и лекарства. – Я понимаю.
– Ну, ступай, голубушка. Дверь на собачку поставь, замок сам захлопнется. Ну, ты знаешь.
– У вас продукты-то есть еще?
– Есть, есть. Соседка хлебца купит да молока. Мне много и не надо.
Леночка вышла в прихожую, надела пальто, подошла к старому зеркалу, висевшему на стене, и стала поправлять загнувшийся меховой воротник. Потом она надела вязаную шапочку и еще раз погляделась в зеркало.
Там отразилось молодое симпатичное женское личико с пухлыми губками и длинной черной челкой. Но если б зеркало могло снять с лица эту маску и отразить душу медсестры, то вместо красивой мордашки в нем бы проявился оскал смерти…
ГЛАВА 1
– Послушайте, гражданин, нельзя ли поосторожнее, вы не в такси.
– Не ори, курица, нечего в трамвае с тележками ездить.
– Вас забыла спросить. А накануне 8 марта могли бы быть и повежливее.
– Перебьешься. Вот 8 марта буду вежливым, а сегодня перебьешься.
Кивинов не стал дожидаться завершения этой трамвайной мизансцены, потому как трамвай подъезжал к его остановке. Кивинов пробился к выходу, выпрыгнул и зашагал в отделение. Сегодня с четырех часов вечера и до утра он дежурил, так что всю дорогу он упорно уверял себя в том, что ночь пройдет спокойно, без каких-либо серьезных заморочек и конфликтов. Хотя предпраздничные вечера без происшествий не обходятся. Этим днем, как раз перед ним, дежурил Миша Петров, а он парень добросовестный, долгов на вечер не оставляет, разбирается до упора, потому будет просто отлично, если после шестнадцати ноль-ноль ничего больше не случится. Но лучше не загадывать.
Несмотря на всенародный праздник, 85-е отделение милиции выглядело вполне буднично. Никто не удосужился в честь женщин поправить покосившуюся вывеску над входом, вымыть грязный линолеум в коридоре или хотя бы освежить воздух в отделенческом туалете. Туалетный аромат столь гармонично смешивался с коридорным запахом, что эта смесь, не уступающая по своей вонючести лучшим французским дезодорантам, достигала самых отдаленных уголков отделения. Люди, привычно толпящиеся у паспортного стола, слегка морщились, но не уходили, потому как ради получения российского паспорта можно было немножко и потерпеть.
Единственным напоминанием о грядущих празднествах была скромная открытка, приколотая на стенд для объявлений, в которой говорилось, что «мужской коллектив 85 отделения от всей души поздравляет коллектив женский».
Кивинов, зайдя в отделение, сначала направился к себе, повесил на крючок куртку и сумку с бутербродами, прибрался на столе, сложив в одну кучу раскиданные бумаги, после чего пошел по кабинетам разнюхать отделенческие новости. До четырех было еще пятнадцать минут, и он мог потратить их в свое удовольствие.
Опера сидели в кабинете инспектора Дукалиса и оживленно трепались. Судя по блеску глаз и хохоту, некоторые уже сполна поздравили женщин – и не только открыткой. Кивинов поздоровался и плюхнулся на свободное место дука-лиского дивана.
– Над чем ржем? – поинтересовался он.
Но его вопрос игнорировали, а детский инспектор Волков увлеченно продолжал:
– Я у ихнего зама-то спрашиваю: «Что это за грохот? Ремонт, что ли?» А он: «Не, это наши бойцы в футбол играют». Я – ему: «Какой футбол? Настольный, что ли?» А он смеется: «Напольный. Сегодня Мамеда поймали, ну, черного, за квартирную кражу. Охрана с поличным взяла. А он всякую ерунду городит -мол, шел, увидел кучу вещей на улице, решил подойти посмотреть, вот в это-то время его, мол, и поймали. Правда, он уже дубленку успел надеть, но все равно, врет очень убедительно. Вот наши ребята с ним в футбол и играют. Один на воротах, второй пенальти бьет, а Мамеда заместо мячика взяли. Во, слышишь, кажется, гол забили. Я думаю, после третьего гола он все вспомнит».
– Волков поправил галстук. – Во как люди работают, не то что мы.
– Наше оружие – доброта и слово Божье, – сказал Дукалис.
– Ну, ну, рассказывай, а вмятину в стене ты зачем шкафом загородил?
– Так тот мужик пьяный был, сам на стенку упал, вот вмятина и осталась. Я его пальцем не трогал. Я виноват, что стены у нас такие хилые? Ладно, хватит о грустном, скоро праздник. Повторим?
– Давай. Кивиныч, будешь?
– Не, я до утра сегодня.
– Как хочешь.
Волков подошел к шкафу, поколдовал внутри и через секунду уже держал в одной руке рюмку, а в другой – кусок детского мыла «Теремок». Произнеся тост в честь женского дня, он опрокинул рюмку, занюхал «Теремком» и убрал на-борчик в шкаф. Затем крякнул от удовольствия и сел на место.
– Как тут у нас, спокойно? – обратился Кивинов к сидящему рядом Петрову.
– Относительно. Пара краж «глухих» и одна «мокруха».
– Что за «мокруха»?
– Твой знакомец Воробьев начудил. Зря ты с ним возился, давно надо было за наркоту сажать.
– Воробей? Не может быть! Да он еле ходит от ширева своего.
– Ходит, не ходит, а бабу придушил. Повезло, с поличным взяли, а то бы «глухарем» зависло. Правда, Воробей пока в отказе, но там с доказательствами порядок. Воробью уже сотку выписали, перспектива на арест. Следак прокурорский 102-ю возбудил.
– Ну-ка, расскажи поподробней.
– Да хватит вам о работе, – прогорланил изрядно захмелевший Волков. – Слушайте лучше анекдот. Трахаются мужик с бабой…
– Пошли ко мне, – сказал Кивинов Петрову. Миша поднялся с дивана, одернул свой кирпичный пиджак и вышел вслед за Кивиновым.
– Там ничего необычного, – произнес он, закуривая «Беломор». – Позвонила женщина по «02». Говорит, возле квартиры напротив соседка лежит, а над ней – парень молодой, по карманам шарит. Тетка в глазок все это узрела. Мы быстренько прилетели, тем более, здесь недалеко, и на выходе Воробья тормознули. Это он оказался. При нем колечки и деньги. Поднялись наверх, а девчонка уже готова. Шарфом задушена.
– О черт! – выдохнул Кивинов.
– Колечки девчонки этой оказались. Воробья – в цугундер. Опознание провели. Соседка Воробья узнала. А у него ломка началась, кричал только, что не убивал. Но мы даже в футбол с ним не играли, незачем было. Хотя, конечно, не мешало бы ему морду за такие подвиги начистить. Девчонке всего двадцать лет было. Поганец. «Пятнаха» у него в кармане, а может, уже и лоб зеленкой намазан. Сейчас, наверно, уже отошел, ему укол вкололи. Через пару часов в ИВС увезут.
– Так что он говорит?
– Говорит, что не душил. Колечки – да, снял, деньги – прихватил, а бабу не убивал. Мол, она уже лежала. Но это и понятно, кто же под «мокрое» подпишется? Так – кража, а так – убийство. Разница есть.
– А потерпевшая кто?
– Да, обычная девчонка. Студентка с медицинского, четвертый курс.
– С 1-го медицинского?
– Нет, с Сан-Гига. Живет в предками. Обычная семья. Жалко ее, конечно. Из-за таких говнюков в двадцать лет умирать. Ну, ладно, мы продолжим, а ты давай, заступай. Ни пуха.
– Соловец где?
– Материалы в РУВД повез подписывать. Скоро должен быть.
– Вы там поосторожней. И Волкову скажи, чтобы не ржал на весь коридор. Даже здесь слышно.
Миша вышел. Кивинов открыл тумбочку, достал свой гроссбух с подучетными, открыл его на букве «В» и прочитал: «Воробьев Геннадий Сергеевич, 1973 года рождения, уроженец Ленинграда, адрес. Не работает, не судим. Наркоман. Данные родителей. Задержания». Фото. Кивинов взял фломастер, перечеркнул записи и вывел: «Статья 102. Сидит. 1994 год».
К восьми вечера в отделении не осталось никого, кроме дежурного наряда. Ничего удивительного, работа – работой, но праздники тоже забывать нельзя. У всех жены, матери, сестры, дочки. Надо покупать подарки, цветы, продукты. Кивинова который год ставили дежурить накануне женского дня. Не потому, что ему вообще некого было поздравлять, а потому, что он не был женат и вроде как мог обойтись без предпраздничной суеты.
Воробьева еще не увезли, и он заседал в камере.
Заявлений пока не было. Кивинов поставил чайник и достал бутерброды. Радио передавало концерт по заявкам женщин-ветеранов. В основном, песни строевых лет. Кивинов убавил звук и снял трубку местного телефона.
– Игорь, там Воробьев подает признаки жизни? Проснулся? Я заберу его сейчас, поговорить хочу.
Повесив трубку, он сходил в дежурную часть и повел к себе Воробьева. Добирались они до кабинета добрых пять минут. Вороьбев еле-еле тащился, Кивинову даже пришлось напомнить ему, что они не на экскурсии в Эрмитаже, на что Воробей и глазом не моргнул. Абстинентный синдром. Ломка. Хорошо бы выжить.
– Ну что, Гена? Доигрались, – констатировал факт Кивинов, усадив задержанного на стул. – До «Мокрухи» приехали.
– Я не убивал, – выдавил из себя Воробьев, поплотнее запахнул куртку и съежился на стуле.
– Ты чего? Не боись, бить не буду, ты и так еле живой.
– Холодно.
– Серьезно? А девке той уже не холодно. И не жарко. Ей все равно.
– Я не убивал. Андрей Васильевич, вы же меня знаете, я никого пальцем не трону. Воровать – да, было. Но убивать… Тем более, Ленку.
– Ты что, знал ее?
– Да, знал, – со стоном ответил Воробьев, – одноклассница моя.
– Чего стонешь?
– Плохо.
– То тебе холодно, то плохо. Ширяться меньше надо, и не будет плохо.
– У меня воли нет. Не завязать.
– Кончай эти разговоры. У всех воли на это нет. Воровать да убивать зато воля есть.
– Я не убивал, – в третий раз сказал Воробьев.
– Послушай. Я не собираюсь тебя колоть и выяснять, убивал ты, не убивал. Хочешь, колись, не хочешь, не колись – дело твое. Я тебе одно могу сказать. Тебе вменят эту «Мокруху», что бы ты ни говорил. Понимаешь? Вменят! И ни один адвокат не спасет. Слишком все очевидно. А твои запи-ранья будут рассматриваться только с одной точки зрения – стремление избежать ответственности. А по «непризнанке» тебя максимум ждет, потому как это убийство. А какой у нас максимум, ты и сам прекрасно знаешь. Это я тебе не как опер говорю, ты сам сказал, что я тебя давно знаю, так что вот тебе дружеский совет – явка с повинной. Тогда есть шанс выжить. В противном случае – стенка.
– Да не убивал я Ленку, Андрей Васильевич, – зарыдал Воробей. – Не убивал! Она уже лежала, когда я поднялся на этаж. Ну как мне это доказать? Как?
– Тебе не надо ничего доказывать. Это нам надо доказывать, что ты убил. А доказательства уже есть. Но хорошо. Я не слышал твоей официальной версии и хочу послушать. Валяй, Воробышек.
Воробьев поморщился, выпрямился на стуле и попросил закурить.
– Я не курю, а в дежурке не дадут. Потому что злятся на тебя очень.
Воробьев вздохнул.
– Мне с утра долбануться надо было очень. Ломало страшно. Я проблевался и к Ленке пошел. Она меня выручала иногда.
– Во сколько пошел?
– Не знаю, часов в двенадцать, наверное.
– А что значит выручала? Наркотой, что ли?
– Да нет. Она в медицинском учится, вернее, училась, а по вечерам халтурила процедурной сестрой на дому – банки там ставила, уколы делала, не знаю, что еще.
– Понятно. Дальше.
– У нее колеса оставались, лекарства в ампулах всякие. Вот она мне их по дешевке и отдавала. А если предков дома не было, то сама и колола.
– Погоди, наркотические лекарства на строгом учете. Откуда они у нее?
– Я не знаю. Может лишнее оставалось. Да и не наркотики это вовсе, так, успокоительное.
– Откуда ты знаешь? Она сама говорила?
– Она не говорила, просто колола. Мне легче становилось.
– Она за деньги колола?
– Да, но по дешевке и в долг.
– А отдавал чем?
– Когда как. Иногда деньгами, иногда вещами.
– Ворованными?
– Да. Но там заяв нет.
– Почему?
– Я осторожно воровал. Приду в гости к кому-нибудь и стащу золотишко. Но золотишко было тоже ворованное, поэтому и заяв нет.
– Ладно, об этом после. Что дальше было?
– В общем, сегодня я к Ленке снова пошел. Она иногда утром дома бывает. Решил опять в долг. В подъезд захожу, на этаж поднимаюсь, а она перед дверью лежит. Я сначала думал, плохо ей, трясти стал, а она никакая. Ну, готова, одним словом. А у меня опять блевота подкатывает, сам сейчас, думаю, загнусь. Что делать? Я позвонил в квартиру – двери никто не открыл. Ну я и решил – Ленке все равно не помочь, а мне зачем пропадать? Гляжу – у нее на пальце «гайка» моя, ну, не моя, конечно, а за ширево ей отданная. Паленая «гайка». Я ее снял и второе колечко с пальца помыл. В кармане деньгу нашел, но немного там было. Решил к метро сходить, там «рыжье» на дозу обменять. Из подъезда вышел и прямо на ментов нарвался. Честное слово, так все и было. А зачем мне Ленку мочить? Зачем?
– Не знаю. Но ведь может и по-другому было? Пришел ты к ней, а она тебя послала подальше, вот ты в наркотическом угаре ее и придушил, а теперь обставляешься. Свидетелей-то нет.
– Не было такого! Если бы она дома была, то в халате бы вышла и в тапочках. А она в верхней одежде была и в сапогах. И сумка ее рядом валялась.
– Ну, может, ты ее в подъезде караулил. Кстати, и время смерти совпадает. Тик в тик. Так что плохи твои дела, Гена.
Воробей снова заплакал.
– Ну что же, что мне делать? Все наркота проклятая. Как чувствовал, не надо было к Ленке идти.
– Вряд ли ты что чувствовал. Ты об одном думал – где бы ширнуться. Все, кончай реветь. Если тебе больше нечего сказать, пошли в камеру. Между прочим, мне из-за тебя тоже по голове надают. Я ведь тебя в первый твой влет отмазал, думал, за ум возьмешься, а ты за «Мокрухи» взялся.
– Да не убивал я! О, Господи! Что же мне делать?
– Ты сам-то себе веришь? Что, святой дух спустился и у тебя под носом девицу задушил? – не выдержав, гаркнул Кивинов. – Будь хоть здесь мужиком! Я с тобой без протоколов беседую! Самому легче станет!
Воробей вдруг перестал рыдать, а потом серьезно произнес, глядя в глаза Кивинову:
– Нет, не святой дух. Вспомнил. Я ведь в подъезде с мужиком столкнулся. Он бегом вниз бежал, я еще удивился, ведь лифт в доме есть.
– А, вот и мужик появился! Думаю, через час ты про какой-нибудь топор или пистолет у него в руке вспомнишь. Кончай версии строить. Даже если и бежал там мужик, это ие значит, что он Ленку убил.
– Вы не верите?
– Не знаю.
– Конечно, вам проще все на меня повесить. Явку с повинной пиши. А действительно помочь никто не хочет.
– Ладно, черт с тобой. Что там за мужик был?
– Я плохо запомнил, мне не до него было. Ростом с меня, то есть метр семьдесят где-то. Лет двадцать пять – тридцать, крепкий. Одет, кажется, в черную куртку. Лица не видел, в подъезде темно.
– Так и куртка, может, не черная?
– Черная. Он когда со второго этажа сбегал, я увидел. Там окно.
– Это все?
– Да, все. Больше ничего не запомнил.
– Маловато. Вернее, совсем ничего.
– Мать твою, что же мне делать? А, погодите. Он когда меня толкнул, я его мудаком обозвал. Другой бы среагировал, а этот даже не обернулся. А когда он дверь открывал, я у него на спине крест вышитый увидел. Кажется, эмблема клуба хоккейного, я раньше такие видал.
– А поточнее?
– Не знаю я. Крест кривой и надпись в нем.
– Понятно. Я не очень в хоккее волоку, но, кажется, это «Лос-Анджелес Кингс». У них такая эмблема.
– Наверно.
– Вообще-то это тоже примета не фонтан. Таких курток сейчас много. Так что ничего хорошего я обещать тебе не моту.
Зазвонил местный телефон.
– Андрюха, давай Воробьева назад. Машина пришла, отправляем.
ГЛАВА 2
Окна кафе выходили на Садовую. Но не фешенебельную ее часть, расположенную в центре, а на ту, что пролегала ближе к окраинам, недалеко от площади Репина.
Из-за близкого расположения к проезжей части окна постоянно подвергались обстрелу брызг и льдинок, вылетавших из-под колес машин. Расстояния в тротуар явно не хватало чтобы уберечь стекла, так что два раза в день кто-нибудь из персонала вынужден был их мыть. Кафе было небольшое полугосударственное, но ближе к частному, со всей полагающейся таким заведениям атрибутикой: парой цветных фонарей, негромкой музыкой, табачным дымом и продажей спирт-ного в разлив. Мелкоаморальная публика его не жаловала по причине высоких цен на алкоголь, поэтому посетителей там было немного.
Она сидела за дальним столиком, грела пальцы о чашку с кофе и смотрела в забрызганное окно. Часики на руке показывали четыре часа дня. Она постоянно приходила сюда в это время. Во-первых, не хотелось сразу после занятий идти в снимаемую по дешевке убогую комнатенку, а во-вторых, ее в этом кафе уже хорошо знали, и иногда она могла здесь перекусить в долг, заплатив все потом, когда появлялись деньги. Вся стипендия уходила на оплату квартиры, а присылаемые родителями копейки шли на еду, хозяйственные нужды и крайне редкие удовольствия типа кино и дешевенькой дискотеки. Помимо всего, здесь она могла отдохнуть от институтской суеты, посидев с полчасика просто так, задумчиво глядя в окно.
Напротив тормознула серебристая «иномарка», вышел водитель, обежал машину и галантно открыл дверь пассажиру. Изнутри выпорхнула девица лет восемнадцати в короткой кожаной куртке и такой же юбке, максимально открывающей стройные ножки. Девушка подняла капюшон с меховой отделкой, взяла под руку спутника, уже успевшего закрыть машину, и оба они направились в проходной двор.
Она поежилась, опять на мгновение обхватила ладонями чашку, но затем, взглянув на ноги, резко одернула свое байковое пальто. Ее вздоха никто не расслышал из-за музыки. Она достала из сумки-портфеля, набитого конспектами, небольшое зеркальце и стала внимательно изучать свое лицо. Человек, умеющий читать мысли, увидел бы сейчас отразившуюся на ее личике обиду. Обиду на то, что кто-то, обладая полученной от природы – то есть на халяву – привлекательной внешностью, может неплохо пристроиться в жизни, не прилагая особых усилий. Другие же должны добиваться всего путем огромных духовных затрат и отступлений, хотя в итоге все равно ничего у них не выходит. Еще один вздох был поглощен музыкой. Она спрятала зеркальце и опять взглянула в окно.
Он зашел в кафе, расстегнул на ходу длинное драповое пальто, стряхнул с модно уложенной прически капли мгновенно растаявшего снега и, остановившись у стойки, начал изучать меню. Заказав наконец кофе и бокал некрепкого вина, он осмотрелся и направился к дальнему столику.
– У вас свободно?
Вопрос удивил ее. Три ближайших стола пустовали. Но она согласно кивнула, скорей, от неожиданности.
Он поставил чашку и бокал на столик, снял пальто и повесил на стоявшую рядом вешалку. Серый клубный пиджак был сшит строго по фигуре и сидел на нем как влитой.
Он был красив, по крайней мере, с ее точки зрения. Красив как мужчина, то есть мужественной красотой голливудских кинозвезд. Она видела его здесь впервые и в общем-то удивилась его приходу именно сюда. Она считала, что избранные для посещения заведения общепита должны соответствовать внешнему облику проголодавшегося.
Как бы угадав се мысли, он неожиданно спросил:
– Вам нравится здесь?
Она сначала подумала, что вопрос был обращен не к ней, поэтому опять немного рассеянно кивнула головой.
– Странно. По-моему, здесь не очень удобно. Ваше здоровье. – Он отпил немного вина.
Она не знала, как себя вести. В такую ситуацию она попала впервые, потому как до него никто из мужчин не заводил без причины разговора с ней. Она уставилась в полупустую чашку с кофе и боялась поднять голову.
– Вы не здешняя?
Она промолчала.
– Вы извините, что я глупые вопросы задаю. У меня не приятности кое-какие, хочется немного отвлечься. Вот, спря-тался сюда. Хотите выпить?
Она покачала головой.
– Как хотите. Вино неплохое. Давайте за женский день.
Она снова покачала головой.
– Вы всегда так молчаливы?
Она опять проигнорировала его вопрос, искоса взгляну на него.
Ей вдруг захотелось уйти. Ведь он не мог подойти к не как к женщине. Она была некрасива. Зачем тогда нужно за тевать всякие разговоры? Но что-то удержало ее. Может по-тому, что она впервые почувствовала себя женщиной. Как чарующих снах про прекрасных принцев, снившихся ей поч-ти каждую ночь. И ей так не хотелось просыпаться.
Он улыбнулся.
– Альберт, – протянул он руку.
– Инга, – ответила она.
– Прекрасное имя. Знаете, Инга, у вас ведь тоже, наверное, куча проблем или неприятностей. Забудьте о них, всего лишь на полчаса. Давайте поболтаем, как старые знакомые, которые не виделись много лет. Вы удивлены моему предложению? Напрасно. Многие известные психологи утверждают, что проще всего найти общий язык с едва знакомым человеком и рассказать о своих сокровенных тайнах ему, нежели какому-нибудь старому приятелю. Я, конечно, не прошу вас раскрывать свою душу, а предлагаю просто поболтать.
Она улыбнулась.
– Кто вы? – чуть погодя спросила она.
– Человек. В общих чертах. А в остальном – смотря что вас интересует. Если профессия – я коммерсант, если образ мысли – я поэт, если характер – нигилист. Хотя точнее – просто независим.
– Разве характер может быть независимым? Независимым может быть только положение.
– Вы не правы. Прежде всего независимый характер. Именно характер. Но оставим это на долю ученых-психологов. А кто вы?
– Человек.
Он усмехнулся.
– Достойный ответ,
– А помимо этого студентка.
– Кораблестроительный?
– Почему вы так решили?
– Он тут неподалеку.
– Нет, нет. Я просто живу здесь рядом. А учусь в 1-м медицинском.
– Вы врач?
– Пока нет. Но надеюсь им стать.
– Интересно. А специальность?
– Терапевт.
– Здорово. Первый раз общаюсь с медицинским работником в обыденной обстановке. А то как-то все в поликлиниках да в поликлиниках. «На что жалуетесь? Дышите-не-ды-шите, принимайте по таблетке три раза в день после еды, следующий».
Она опять улыбнулась.
– Простите, Инга, а вы по призванию, так сказать, или по каким другим соображениям?
– Я хотела быть врачом.
– Хорошо, когда сам с собой в согласии, виноват, банальность. В чем-то я завидую вам.
Он встал, сходил к стойке и вернулся с еще одним бокалом вина. Поставив бокал перед ней, он достал из пальто пачку сигарет, предложил Инге и прикурил сам.
– Знаете, что мне хочется сказать7 – заговорил он. – фильм помните, «Бриллиантовая рука»? За наше случайное знакомство! Шучу. Давайте выпьем за вас. За то, что вы есть, за то, что занимаетесь тем, чем хотите, за то, что вы сейчас разговариваете со мной, в общем, за то, что вы живете.
Она выпила. Ей все еще не верилось, что это происходит не во сне. Но, с другой стороны, ей никогда это кафе не снилось. Да нет, это не сон. Альберт, вино, музыка. Это все наяву. Но зачем она ему? Просто потому, что не с кем поговорить? Она не знала. Но ей не хотелось искать ответ на этот вопрос. Пусть все идет своим чередом, пусть этот сон наяву продолжается дальше.
Они разговаривали еще минут двадцать, вскоре даже перешли на «ты», хотя он был лет на десять старше ее. Наконец, допив вино, он поднялся, надел пальто и спросил:
– Ты не спешишь? Можем покататься по городу.
– На трамвае?
– Ну, если мой «БМВ» похож на трамвай, то тогда на трамвае.
Она не спешила. И ей очень хотелось покататься на машине.
– Но ты ведь выпил, – на всякий случай напомнила она.
– А, ерунда. Это легкое вино. Не бойся, не разобьемся. Хочешь, поедем куда-нибудь, в более подходящее место?
– Я вообще-то не одета. Сразу после занятий.
– Пустяки. Заедем к тебе, я подожду в машине.
– Честно говоря, мне неудобно. Как-то неожиданно.
– Ничего страшного. Чем больше неожиданностей, тем лучше. Иначе жизнь скучна. Я знаю один ресторанчик в центре. Там вполне достойно. Итак?
– Хорошо. Я живу вон за тем домом.
Он застегнул пальто, кивнул на прощание девушке за стойкой и распахнул дверь, пропуская вперед Ингу. Через минуту от кафе отъехала черная «иномарка», выбросив из-под колес очередную порцию грязи на многострадальные окна.
Кивинову открыла дверь женщина. Он на несколько секунд задержался у порога, тщательно вытирая ноги о коврик и никак не решаясь зайти.
– Я звонил вам, из милиции.
– Проходите.
Он по обыкновению прошел на кухню, чтобы не топтаться в комнатах. Сев на табурет, он огляделся.
– Похороны уже были?
– Да. Позавчера.
Мешки под глазами и краснота глаз хозяйки говорили о том, что последние дни выдались для нее крайне тяжелыми. Тем не менее, сейчас она держала себя в руках, и голос ее был вполне сдержан.
– Может я не вовремя?
– Ничего. Спрашивайте.
Кивинов достал свой коричневый блокнотик и положил на стол, после чего еще раз оглядел кухню, не зная, с чего начать. Сколько таких квартир он посетил за время своей работы в милиции. Сколько разговоров он слышал, сидя на таких вот кухнях. В каждой квартире он старался выделить для себя что-нибудь необычное, такое, что бы не дало ему сразу позабыть визит и помогло потом вспомнить весь разговор. Подобная инспекция, перешедшая уже в профессиональную привычку, немного удивляла и даже настораживала хозяев, гадающих, что хочет высмотреть этот опер в их стандартной обстановке.
Эта кухня была самая что ни на есть обычная. Даже не на чем было заострить внимание. Кивинов пощелкал авторучкой и обратился к сидящей перед ним женщине:
– Дело в том, Светлана Юрьевна, что я хотел бы уточнить кое-какие моменты, так что, возможно, мои вопросы удивят вас.
– Спрашивайте.
– У Воробьева изъяли два кольца, которые он снял с вашей дочери. Вы опознали их. Откуда они у Лены?
– Одно кольцо подарила я на се восемнадцатилетие, с фианитиком. Второе не так давно купила сама Лена.
– Она не говорила, за сколько?
– Точную сумму не называла, но я думаю, что не дорого. У Леночки не было больших денег. Стипендия плюс приработок в поликлинике.
– А по деньгам сколько выходило?
– На сегодняшний день не больше пятидесяти тысяч, А к чему все эти вопросы?
– Но я же предупредил, чтобы вы не удивлялись. Дело в том, что в колечке этом вовсе не пластмассовый камешек и даже не стекло. В нем настоящий бриллиант, и тянет оно тысяч на триста как минимум. Вы уверены, что у нее не было еще одного источника доходов?
– Триста тысяч? Но этого не может быть!
– Может, может.
– Тогда я ничего не понимаю.
– Она давно в поликлинике подрабатывала?
– Месяца три.
– А до этого?
– Нигде.
– Вы не знаете, кто-нибудь еще из ее сокурсниц халтурил по поликлиникам?
– Да почти все. Жизнь-то тяжелая. Кто в больницах, кто в поликлиниках. Да и практика неплохая.
– Вы знаете кого-нибудь из ее подруг по учебе?
– Да, конечно. Некоторые приходили на день рождения. Ближе всех она была с Ритой Малининой. Она в общежитии живет. Правда, на похороны не пришла. Может домой уехала.
– А откуда она?
– Из Челябинска, кажется.
– Лена с Ритой и в поликлинике вместе работали?
– Да, Рита ее туда и устроила. В поликлинику сложнее попасть, чем в больницу.
– Понятненько. Где поликлиника, вы, конечно, не знаете?
– Где-то в районе Суворовского, в центре.
– Еще один вопрос. Может, он покажется вам неприятным. – Кивинов снова пощелкал ручкой, прежде чем спросить. – По жизни она была хорошим человеком? Ну, не как ваша дочь, а по мнению других, например?
– У меня никогда жалоб не было, да и от других ничего не слышала. Леночка скромная такая была, добрая. Была… Боже мой, я поверить не могу…
Мать все-таки не выдержала и заплакала.
– К чему, к чему эти все ваши вопросы? Леночку не вернешь. Хорошая, плохая… А ублюдку этому дадут десять лет и снова выпустят.
Кивинов убрал блокнот. Продолжать разговор не имело смысла. Пошли эмоции.
– Вы лучше скажите, куда мне пойти, чтобы подонка этого расстреляли, – продолжала она. – Кому письмо написать. Ведь он убийца, значит и ему на земле не место. Я бы его сама задушила, только б дали. Сама!!!
Плач перешел в рыдания.
Кивинов поднялся, тихонько, почти про себя сказал: «До свидания», и направился к выходу. Не стоит мешать человеку плакать. Это не зрительный зал и не кино. Это с каждым может случиться.
Осторожно прикрыв дверь, он вышел из квартиры.
Оперуполномоченный 85-го отделения милиции Каразия закончил записывать объяснение и протянул листок сидящему напротив пареньку.
– Читай. Если что не так, скажи.
Парень пробежал глазами строчки.
– Все верно? Тогда вот тут внизу: «С моих слов записано верно и мною прочитано». Подпись. Молоток. Все, пошли.
Каразия вытолкнул парня в коридор, но повел его не в дежурку, где находилась камера, а направился вместе с ним в конец коридора. Подойдя к самой последней двери, он открыл ее своим ключом, повернулся к парню и кивнул:
– Заходь.
Комнатка была небольшой, метров шесть, окна отсутствовали, у одной из стен приткнулся обшарпанный стеллаж. У помещения этого было многоцелевое назначение. На стеллаже были набросаны вещи с обысков, пустые бутылки с пьянок, грязные тарелки все с тех же пьянок, ну и прочая мелкая утварь, начиная от ломаных телефонных аппаратов и заканчивая неведомо кем принесенных учебников по математике.
Кроме того, периодически эта комнатка-кладовка служила операм 85 отделения второй камерой. Это объяснялось тем, что в дежурке была только одна камера, а если по какому-нибудь варианту проходили подельщики, то их необходимо было содержать в разных местах. Свободных помещений в отделении больше не нашлось, поэтому опера использовали в своих тюремных целях эту кладовку. А что делать? Не в кабинетах же нарушивших закон граждан к батареям пристегивать. Правда, в кладовке задержанного все равно пристегивали. Только не к батарее, за отсутствием таковой, а к тридца-тидвухкилограммовой гире. На всякий случай.
Сиденье в кладовой нравилось не всем, попадались нервные, привыкшие к комфорту и начинавшие барабанить в двери и бить посуду. Честно говоря, в этой импровизированной тюремной камере действительно имелся недостаток комфорта – вонь из подвала, чертовский холод, мыши, нехватка свежего кислорода. Но опера рассуждали по-своему – извиняемся, но никто вас грабить-воровать-убивать не заставлял, а поэтому посидите пока в одиночестве и подумайте о смысле загубленной души, благо обстановка располагает. Выражение «посадить на гирю» означало в 85 отделении эксплуатацию кладовочки в камерных целях.
Сейчас Каразия «посадил на гирю» очередного задержанного наркомана. Его дружок-подельщик находился в «фирменной» камере со всеми удобствами, той, что в дежурной | части. Наркоманов задерживали почти каждый день, в основном этим занимались постовые и иногда отдел по незаконному обороту наркотиков. Задержанных передавали в отделение, где опера лепили материал и вызывали следователя, если найденное у граждан вещество бурого цвета признавалось наркотиком и его вес соотвествовал норме, с которой наступала уголовная ответственность (то есть 5 граммам). Пока эксперт в специальном отделе ковырялся с изъятым зельем, задержанный томился в камере, Прицепив парнишку в гире, Каразия закрыл двери кладовки, вернулся в кабинет и стал писать сопроводиловку в экспертный отдел на проверку наркотика. Что это именно наркотик, у Эдика не было никаких сомнений, единственно смущал вес – его могло быть недостаточно для нормы.
Отнеся пакетик с веществом и сопроводиловку в дежурку, Каразия вернулся в кабинет, немножко пописал бумаги, а потом решил сходить перекусить, благо время позволяло– ответ от экспертов придет не раньше, чем через пару часов. Подойдя к кладовке, Эдик поинтересовался, не желает ли задержанный по нужде. Тот по нужде не желал, а посему инспектор с чистым сердцем отправился отобедать.
Вернувшись минут через сорок, Эдик прислонил ухо к двери кладовки и прислушался. К его удивлению, там было тихо. Обычно требования вернуть свободу начинались минут через пятнадцать после заточения. Поприветствовав в душе неприхотливость наркомана, Каразия пошел к себе.
В оставшиеся полтора часа из кладовой не раздалось ни звука. Эдик был доволен – хоть один спокойный человек попался. Правда, его огорчил результат экспертизы– у того деятеля, что сидел в дежурке, норма была, а у того, что на гире, – нет. Чуть-чуть не хватило. Обидно, придется отпускать, но ничего – в другой раз попадется.
Эдик вышел из кабинета, отпер кладовую и произнес:
– Выходи, сандаль бамбуковый.
Парень, не вставая со стула, нехотя повернул к Каразии лобастую голову и прошептал:
– А можно я еще посижу?
Каразия вытаращил на него свои черные глаза.
– Больной, что ли? Тебе, мудаку, повезло, что наркоты мало изъяли, а ты уходить не хочешь. Если уж тебе так здесь понравилось, иди, купи пару кило соломы, сдайся и сиди, сколько влезет. А сейчас пшсл вон, мне домой пора.
Парень лениво поднялся. Каразия отстегнул его ногу от гири и вытолкнул в коридор. Наркоман, прилипая к стенам, потихоньку дополз до дверей розыска, еще раз показал Каразии свою блаженно улыбающуюся физиономию и скрылся из виду.
«Крыша, наверно, от наркоты течет», – подумал Каразия, хлопая дверью.
Минут через сорок, когда Эдик уже прятал в сейф раскиданные по столу дела с целью отбыть домой, к нему заглянул озабоченный Волков.
– Хм… Слышь, Эдгар, ты из кладовки наркоту изъятую не забирал? Эфедрин. Там в баночке, на полке стояла, вместе со шприцами.
– Нет, – спокойно ответил Каразия, продолжая уборку бумаг.
– Черт, куда делась? Мне следак звонит – срочно наркоту по вчерашнему варианту надо ему отвозить, а она поде-валась куда-то. Из наших никто не брал. Барабашка какой завелся, что ли?
Волков, почесав лоб, вышел из кабинета. Каразия закрыл сейф, накинул куртку и подошел к зеркалу, чтобы причесаться. Внезапно он замер, пораженный неожиданной догадкой. Через мгновение догадка превратилась в уверенность.
– О, маму твою тык-дым, тык-дым! Зараза вонючая!
Каразия никак не мог разучиться материться на кавказский манер.
Он выбежал в коридор и заскочил к Волкову.
– Много там было?
– Лет на пять.
– Ох, говнюк! А еще была наркота?
– Моей не было. Петровская, вроде, есть.
Каразия бросился к кладовой. По стеллажу словно прошелся торнадо. И подмел с полок все, что хоть приблизительно было похоже на наркотики, даже отраву на крыс и старый фотопроявитель. На полу, рядом с гирей валялся пустой шприц.
– Я этому барабашке все ноги повыдергаю! – опять прорычал Эдик. Выскочив из камеры, он влетел в кабинет и судорожно принялся искать в бумагах адрес барабашки.
«Только не хватало, чтобы он проявителем ширнулся, потом черта с два отпишешься. Хотя эти придурки ко всему привычные, изжогой отделается».
Хлопнув на ходу дверью, Эдик помчался по коридору к выходу из отделения.
– Ничего я у нее не покупал! Че вам надо-то от меня? Тоже мне, нашли дурачка. Ага, давайте, давайте, грузите на меня теперь. Наркота, наркота, а может еще что?
– Не тарахти, Дима. Вот, если бы ты сейчас находился в компании своих корешков-приятелей, я б тогда твоим речам не удивился. Но мы же одни, притом не у меня в кабинете, а у тебя дома. Чего ради, спрашивается, ты эти дешевые понты кидаешь? Меня, что ль, удивить хочешь? Так это зря, слава Богу, наслушался. И поговорить я хочу с тобой нормально, без крика.
– А мне ни к чему эти разговоры.
– А приятелю твоему Воробью? Вы же с ним неразлей-вода.
Парень на мгновение опустил глаза.
– А что Воробей? Ну, гуляли вместе, а что там у него за дела, я не знаю.
– Ты что, ему насолить боишься? Так ему уже ничем не насолишь. Вышка корячится. И спрашиваю я про него только потому, что хочу от стенки его оттащить.
– Ничего я не боюсь. Он там влип, а я причем?
– Ну, а наркоту у Леночки Ковалевской ты тоже не покупал?
– Какую наркоту? Я что, наркоман? Нате, найдите у меня хоть что.
– Не, до тебя, видно, точно ничего не доходит. Да ты можешь сейчас выйти на улицу и орать, что ты наркоман. И ничего тебе за это. не будет. И не собираюсь я ничего тебе шить, и искать ничего не собираюсь. Ты хоть врубаешься, что мне надо? Я, мент, хочу вытянуть твоего корешка из петли, а ты, его лучший приятель, меня, можно сказать, посылаешь. А все почему? Это на воле вы кореша, а за порогом милиции – все, амба, каждый за себя. Ну и ради Бога. Только учти, завтра ты влипнешь, никуда не денешься, вот тогда по-другому запоешь.
– Не запою.
– Ладно, черт с тобой, сиди тут. Не хочешь помочь – не надо. А воспитывать я тебя не собираюсь, не Макаренко, и без тебя забот хватает.
Дима ничего не ответил, только отвернулся к окну.
«Ну и пошел ты, – подумал Кивинов. – Обойдусь. Не, Воробей, никому ты не нужен – ни родственничкам своим, которые даже узнать не пришли, что там с тобой стряслось такое, ни дружкам-приятелям. Так что извини».
Кивинов встал и быстро вышел, с силой хлопнув дверью.
– Ну, сучья морда, что творит! – Миша Петров стукнул ладонью по столу и отбросил материал в сторону.
– Ты чего? – спросил стоящий у окна Дукалис.
– Совсем борзанулись, бляди. Больницу знаешь на моей земле? На горке?
– Ну.
– Один маромой повадился у покойников зубы золотые драть в морге ихнем. Третий случай уже. Вчера у бабки восемь коронок вырвали. Родня заяву накатала. Знаю я, чьих рук это дело. С главврачом поговорил. У них недели три назад санитар новый пришел, вот после его прихода эти варианты и начались. Гадина. Самое обидно, что не поймать его. Пойди докажи. Это надо только с поличным хапать, а как? Не засаду же в морг сажать. Кто ж согласится? А в следствии говорят – это еще ничего не значит, что после его устройства на работу уже третий случай. Мало ли… Да я даже не об этом. Но зубы рвать у старух, сука…
– А все почему? – спросил Дукалис. – Потому что зарплата у этого санитара тонн тридцать в месяц, да и ту вовремя не платят. А работенка не сахар. Попробовал бы деятель этот, который зарплату утверждает, целый день покойников потаскать. Вот и вынужден санитар воровать.
– Тебе хорошо говорить, не тебе с заявами разбираться.
– Чего ты разорался? У меня тоже заморочек хватает. А зубодера этого, пожалуй, можно отловить.
– Как? Он, если что, зубы скинет на пол и поди доказывай.
– Не скинет. В 84-м отделении такой случай тоже был. Они выловили. Надо посоветоваться с орлами. Позвони. Кстати, у меня в больнице этой врач знакомый, пьяница, правда, но мужик неплохой. Поможет.
ГЛАВА 3
Кивинов зашел на территорию Санитарно-гигиеническо-го института. Спросив дорогу, он двинулся к общежитию. Время было послеобеденное, и многие студенты должны были уже вернуться с занятий.
Кивинов и раньше бывал в этом институте, правда, в качестве экскурсанта. Здесь располагался единственный в городе музей судебной медицины. Довольно любопытные экспонаты имелись в этом музее. Отрезанные и заспиртованные головы, человеческие эмбрионы, даже половые органы с татуировками. Ткани и кости со следами различных ранений. Но вершиной этой необычной выставки был экспонат, вполне соответствующий совковому быту и, разумеется, нашей бытовой преступности. В одной из кладовых за столом сидел самый настоящий мумифицированный покойник с ножом в груди. Обстановка кладовки остроумными служащими была подобрана очень натурально и, можно сказать, со знанием жизни. Недопитая бутылка на столе, куча хабариков, драные обои, мусор, тухлая закуска. Да и сам мертвец был далеко не принц Уэльский.
Как объяснили в музее, на этом экспонате молодые следователи учатся составлять протокол осмотра места происшествия. Ну что ж, теория, максимально приближенная к практике. Это надо только приветствовать. Жаль, обычным гражданам доступ в музей закрыт, и не все могут по достоинству оценить необычные экспонаты, С воспоминаниями о музее Кивинов наконец добрался до типового здания общаги, Спросив на вахте, в какой комнате живет Рита Малинина, он поднялся на этаж.
В общаге, вероятно, шел ремонт. Деревянные малярные козлы, бидоны с краской, кисти в полнейшем беспорядке складировались в коридоре. Смесь запаха олифы, скипидара и старых обоев резко ударила в нос Кивинову, и он, не задерживаясь, кинулся к нужной двери и пару раз стукнул.
– Да, да, – раздался приятный голосок. Кивинов вошел.
На кровати сидела симпатичная мадам в простеньком халатике и в тапочках на босу ногу. Привычно окинув быстрым взглядом комнату, Кивинов убедился, что, кроме мадам и второй кровати, в комнате больше ничего интересного не наблюдается.
– Мне бы Риту, – жалобным голоском проблеял Кивинов.
– Риты нет. А вы кто?
– Я люблю ее, – сконфуженно уставившись в пол, еле слышным шепотком произнес Кивинов. – Такое дело, понимаете ли.
Девушка ухмыльнулась и с удивлением взглянула на опера.
– Проходите. Вообще-то Риту многие любят.
– Я не перенесу, зачем вы так жестоки? – положив руку на сердце, опять прошептал Кивинов.
– А кто вы? Может, Рита рассказывала мне про вас.
– Нет, Я люблю ее тайной любовью. Тайной и страстной. Так где она? В институте, что ли, или на танцы пошла?
– Я не знаю. Может, домой уехала. Ее уже две недели нет.
– Как две недели?! А кого же я тогда позавчера любил? О, пардон, я в платоническом смысле.
– Не знаю, кого вы любили в платоническом смысле, но я не видела Риту уже недели две.
Кивинов опустился на вторую кровать. Сесть на кровать рядом с девушкой ему не позволяла природная застенчивость и милицейская выдержка. Запах олифы так и не пропал. Как можно жить в такой атмосфере?
– Так, так, так, а вы у нас кто?
– Я Марина.
– Соседка?
– Да, и подруга.
– Надо же. В наше время бывает еще и дружба. А позвольте спросить, Марина, вас как подругу не настораживает такой пустячок, что объект вашей дружбы отсутствует вот уже две недели?
– Да нет. Она и раньше пропадала.
– Что, на две недели?
– Бывало и больше. Правда, если она в Челябинск уезжала, то предупреждала.
– Но ведь в институте за пропуск занятий можно двойку схватить или, не дай Бог, вылететь. Что тогда делать?
– У нас с этим не очень строго. Многие по три месяца, гуляют. Лишь бы зачеты сдать.
– Замечательно, То-то я гляжу, некоторые наши врачи мне все время один и тот же диагноз ставят – ОРЗ. Прихожу с больным коленом, а говорят ОРЗ. Ну, это к слову. Раз говорят, значит так оно и есть. Да. Ну, ладно. Я хочу открыть вам один секрет. Мало того, что я люблю Риту, так еще и работаю в ментуре, а если точнее – в уголовном розыске. Как вы думаете, она может ответить мне взаимностью?
– Вы из милиции? – удивленно спросила Марина, тут же поправив задравшийся халат.
– А, – махнул рукой Кивинов. – Не берите в голову. Давайте лучше кофе выпьем и о любви поговорим. Но Ритка, коза. Уехала и не предупредила меня. Погоди-ка, а может она записку какую оставила? Это ее тумбочка? Значит, и блокнотик ее? Наверняка не пустой, смотри, какой потрепанный.
Кивинов взял с тумбочки черный блокнот и наугад открыл. Из него выпал почтовый конверт.
– Это письмо, что ли? – спросил он у Марины. – Точно, письмо. От кого? Не дай Бог, от хахаля. Я не перенесу. Не, не от хахаля. Оля из Самары. Нормалек. Что тут нам Оля пишет?
– Это бывшая наша студентка. Она дружила с Риткой. А чужие письма читать нехорошо.
– Да?! Но вы забыли сделать поправку на мою профессию. Сейчас во мне говорит такой махровый-махровый мен-тяра без всяких намеков на совесть. Так что придется потерпеть. Можете отвернуться, пока я буду читать.
Марина пожала плечами и воткнула вилку чайника в розетку.
Кивинов пробежал письмо глазами и, вопросительно взглянув на Марину, хмыкнул.
– А это как понимать? «Напоследок, Ритуля, поздравляю тебя с 8 марта – днем всех трудящихся женщин – и желаю тебе большой и светлой любви, лучше, конечно, в СКВ».
Марина опять пожала плечами,
– Я не про СКВ спрашиваю и даже не про трудящихся женщин. Я спрашиваю, почему письмо распечатано? Ведь Ритули, крошки моей, нет уже две недели, а 8 марта было у нас два дня назад. От силы три. Не больше. Стало быть, если принять во внимание, что чужие письма читать нехорошо, то письмо было вскрыто и прочитано самой Риточкой. ферш-тейн? Числа этак шестого-седьмого.
– Может, она приходила, когда меня не было?
– Да ну? И записочки не оставила? Мол, жива, здорова, не волнуйся. Тоже мне подруга. Заставляет волноваться такую симпатичную девушку, я уже не говорю о себе. Весь извелся.
–Я не знаю, где она, – повторила Марина.
– Жаль. Придется искать самому. Вероятно, в пунктах обмена валюты на любовь. А там у меня много знакомых. Кстати, может, и с тобой встретимся.
– Что вы обзываетесь!
– Это в детском садике ребятишки обзываются, по глупости. А мы, взрослые люди, просто иногда циничны не в меру и называем все своими именами. Так что, пардон, если что. И кстати, не рекомендую тебе, крошка, носить на пальце колечко в поллимона весом. Из-за этого могут и придушить. Как, например, Ритину подружку, Леночку.
Марина автоматически взглянула на свои руки, а потом перевела взгляд на Кивинова.
– Так вы из-за Лены Ковалевской?
– Где Рита?
Марина засмущалась.
– Ну, я, я… Как вам сказать?
– Вспоминай быстрей. Надо и ее срочно предупредить насчет бриллиантовых колец. Ишь, моду взяли, брюлики в таком возрасте носить. Свистульки.
Марина посмотрела в окно, никак не решаясь начать.
– Давай, давай, – приободрил ее Кивинов. – Начни примерно так: «Рита предупредила меня, что если ее будут искать, то я не знаю, где она. Но на самом деле она прячется…» Передаю микрофон.
– Нет, я не знаю, где она сейчас. Но она действительно приходила. Сказала, что она поживет немного у знакомого, и попросила, чтобы я сказала, если ее будут искать, что она уехала домой.
– Мариша, ну зачем ты все время придурка из меня делаешь? Может, внешне я, конечно, и похож на убогого, но с мозгами у меня все в порядке.
– Я правду сказала.
– Почти правду. Рита пропала не две недели назад. Она ушла максимум дня три-четыре назад – все шмотки ее здесь остались. Или это твои вещи на вешалке? Тогда чьи вон те? И еще вопрос. Сомневаюсь, что она не нарисовала на всякий случай телефончик, по которому ее можно найти, а то вдруг что.
Чайник зашумел. Кивинов поднялся, выдернул штепсель, бесцеремонно взял с полки два немытых стакана, сполоснул их кипятком, выплеснул воду в форточку и открыл банку с кофе, в которой на поверку оказался чай. Хорошо хоть не молочная смесь. Порывшись на полке, он достал предмет, похожий на ложку, сыпанул в стаканы чая и залил кипятком.
– Оригинальная ложечка.
– А! Это медицинская. Содержимое желудка извлекать при вскрытии.
Кивинов сплюнул.
– Да не бойтесь, она новая.
– Веселые вы девчата. Кольца с бриллиантами таскаете, а ложек нормальных нет. Надеюсь, хлеб вы не скальпелями режете? Итак, продолжим. Что там у нас с телефоном?
– Она ничего не оставляла. Я, честное слово, не знаю, где она. Могу только предполагать. Но это между нами. У нее парень недавно появился – то ли Артур, то ли Альберт, я точно не помню. Она ничего мне про него не говорила. Я разговор ее по телефону случайно слышала. Там, внизу, у входа, аппарат висит. Она по нему разговаривала. Я спросила, что это за парень, а она разозлилась – не твое дело, не суйся в мою личную жизнь. Мы тогда даже поругались.
– Так с чего ты взяла, что она сейчас у этого парня?
– Она в последнее время изменилась очень. Мы ж на виду друг у друга, любые перемены сразу в глаза бросаются. Раньше на дискотеки вместе ходили, в кабаки, а сейчас она никуда со мной не ходит – после занятий переоденется, и до вечера.
– А как насчет вспомнить поточнее, когда этот подлец Альберт-Артур склеил мою крошку? Существует множество временных ориентиров, как то дни рождения, юбилеи, праздники? Прикинь-ка.
Мариша подняла глаза на потолок. Кивинов давно заметил, что когда люди задумываются, они смотрят в потолок, будто там что-то написано.
– Звонила она где-то после Нового года. В холле еще Дед Мороз стоял из папье-маше.
– Так, так, прекрасно. А когда могла познакомиться?
– Не знаю. На Новый год она к предкам» в Челябинск летала. На неделю где-то. Я ее сама провожала. А перед отлетом она вряд ли с парнем была знакома. Мы на вечер институтский ходили. Если бы у нее кто-нибудь тогда появился, она бы с ним и заявилась.
– Ну, это вовсе не обязательно.
– Нет, нет, я Ритку знаю. Она любит пыль в глаза пустить. Мол, первая красавица королевства, смотрите, какого хахаля оторвала. По крайней мере, ничего необычного я в ней тогда не заметила.
– Ладно. Она подрабатывала в поликлинике?
– Да, работала, хотя я не понимаю, зачем ей это было нужно. Денег у нее хватает.
Кивинов помешал чай прозекторской ложечкой.
– А откуда? Любовь за СКВ? Так это сейчас не актуально, поэтому не выгодно. Сутенеры все отбирают, рэкетиры там всякие, так что накладно выходит. Что тогда?
– Я не знаю. Честно, не знаю. Родители ей мало присылают. Но она же мне не все рассказывает. Может, парень этот ей дает. У нее ведь только в последнее время деньги появились.
– А у тебя?
– Мне родители немножко присылают,
– Хорошо. Не буду больше приставать со всякими глупостями, Кивинов допил чай, ополоснул стакан и снова вылил воду в форточку, только на этот раз выкинув туда же ложечку.
– Нормальную купите. Да, надеюсь, разговор у нас был сугубо интимный. Если что, я расскажу Ритке про Артура-Альберта, и она тебе морду набьет. Все ясно?
– Да.
– И второе. Если вдруг моя любовь объявится, пускай позвонит вот по этому телефону. Пусть не дрейфит. Я не буду приставать к ней с постельными вопросами.
Кивинов еще раз посмотрел на Марину. «А может, влюбиться в нее для разнообразия? Вроде ничего деваха. Все на месте». О том, что пора уходить, напомнил ему тяжелый запах краски.
– Ладно, вроде бы я вас не объел. Разрешите мне на память записать ваши тактико-технические данные в виде фамилии и прочих паспортных формальностей, после чего я немедленно исчезаю. Хочется надеяться, что вы меня не забудете, а впоследствии даже где-то полюбите. Покедова.
Кивинов, записав сведения о Марине, вышел из комнаты. После чего, выполнив ужасно нудную и скучную процедуру опроса соседей, он направился к остановке. Соседи ничего толкового не поведали, за исключением того факта, что у-Ритки-Маргаритки действительно объявился новый обожатель ее стройной фигуры и чистой души. Но ни имени, ни фамилии, а тем более адреса никто не знал. Это Кивинов логично объяснил толщиной ремонтируемых общажных стен, не позволяющей даже при всем желании подслушивать соседские разговоры.
Можно, конечно, было еще немного поамурничать с Ма-ришкой и в процессе любовных ласк выяснить-таки телефончик Альберта-Артура. Это, кстати, было бы весьма приятным занятием. Она девчонка ничего. С внешней стороны, разумеется. О стороне внутренней за десять минут ничего не узнаешь. Но на шесть были вызваны люди по материалам, а значит времени оставалось как раз на дорогу.
Пока Кивинов шел до остановки, в голову его лезли всякие умные мысли по поводу только что состоявшейся беседы. Во-первых, непонятно, зачем так резко свинтила подружка покойной Леночки. Даже на похороны не пришла. Во-вторых, все-таки неясно, откуда у девчат деньги. Ну, Марина – понятное дело: предки богатые, могут колечко или видик подарить. А эти две лисички-сестрички? Стипендия да халтура – тьфу, только на еду. Ну, любовь поменять на баксы. Тоже, в принципе, не зажируешь, да и сомнительно, чтобы у студенток это было поставлено на широкую ногу. Так, под настроение. Ну, наркоту лишнюю в поликлинниках зажимать. Тоже не большое дело – много не наворуешь. Хм. Хотя как сказать. Колечко-то Леночка у Воробья приобрела и наверняка по дешевке. Этому лишь бы ширнуться, все отдаст. А где гарантия, что кроме этого кольца Воробей или какие другие пташки-наркомашки ей что-нибудь еще не сдавали? Да. Отсюда, наверное, у подружек и денежки.
А собственно, зачем голову ломать – есть у них деньги, нет у них денег? У Леночки уже точно нет, ей они и не нужны, А до Риты вообще дела не должно быть никакого. Мало ли, человек загулял где. Сам, что ли, не зависал? Убийца изобличен, арестован, зачем кого-то там искать?
Воробья понять можно. Он за любую ниточку хватается, еще и не такие версии строить будет. Хотя, с другой стороны… Да… Как-то в башке не укладывается. Будь на моем месте кто посторонний, обыкновенный человек, даже не мент, ему мигом стало бы все ясно и понятно. Вот для матери Ковалевской, например, все ясно. Но я-то не посторонний. Я ведь шесть лет на своей территории и людей многих ой как хорошо изучил. Вот в чем смысл работы на территории. Ты врастаешь в свой участок, ты живешь его жизнью и знаешь его хорошие и плохие стороны. Как врач, к примеру, знает о болезнях своего постоянного пациента. А посторонний человек, каким бы гениальным сыщиком или следователем он ни был, этого не знает и поудит только по имеющимся фактам. А к чему это я? Как будто оправдываюсь перед кем-то. Перед собой, что ли, оправдываюсь? А ведь Воробей не убийца, не может он человека завалить. Даже не знаю, что это. Интуиция? Я не верю в нее. Что тогда? Почему я могу определить, кто способен, а кто не способен. Не знаю. Но Воробей не убивая, это однозначно, Подошел трамвай. Кивинов вынул руки из карманов и сел в вагон.
Начальнику отдела внутренних расследований ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга, подполковнику милиции Чеснокову И. П.
РАПОРТ
Докладываю, что в ходе работы по проверке фактов, указанных в заявлении гражданина Чернохвостова, установлено следующее:
января 1994 года гр-н Чернохвостов действительно доставлялся в 85 отделение милиции. В книге учета задержанных лиц имеется соответствующая запись. Согласно указанной книге, Чернохвостов находился в отделе три часа, после чего был отпущен. Причина задержания не указана. Сотрудник, разбиравшийся с Чернохвостовым, – оперуполномоченный уголовного розыска, лейтенант милиции Петров М. А.
Проведенным негласным наблюдением под видом заявителя установлено, что именно Петров схож по всем приметам с сотрудником по фамилии Соловьев, упоминающимся в заявлении Чернохвостова, то есть имеет рыжий пиджак и лобные залысины.
Для изобличения Петрова в связях с мафиозными структурами и вымогательстве предлагаю осуществить разработку под условным названием «Твин-фикс» с проведением ряда негласных мероприятий.
Старший оперуполномоченный отдела внутренних расследований криминальной милиции майор милиции Тыртычный А. Н.
Резолюция: Согласен. Подпись. Число.
ГЛАВА 4
Инга нарисовала на запотевшем стекле машины рожицу и улыбнулась. Ей было хорошо. Она покрутила ручку настройки приемника и поймала легкую музыку. Сон, начавшийся так неожиданно, не кончался, а представал перед ней новыми сверкающими гранями, открывая чарующие стороны жизни. Конечно, ей не хотелось просыпаться. Она даже потеряла счет времени в этом сне. Сколько прошло, день, два, неделя? А какая, в сущности, разница? Она жила этим сном, даже когда Альберта не было рядом. Тяжелые мысли она с легкостью гнала прочь, потому что у нее появился Он. Случись завтра какая-нибудь ужасная трагедия, она тут же позабыла бы о ней.
Мокрый снег прилипал к стеклу и стекал каплями на капот. Инга приподнялась на сидении, посмотрелась в зеркальце заднего вида, поправила прическу. Затем одернула взятый на время у подруги плащ и, прикрыв глаза, снова откинулась на спинку кресла.
Альберт вернулся быстро. Он сел за руль и начал шарить в карманах в поисках сигарет. Достав пачку, он обнаружил, что они пустая, зло скомкал и выбросил за дверь.
– О, черт!
– Позвонил?
– Дома нет.
– Не переживай, позвонишь попозже.
Альберт взглянул на часы, повернул ключ зажигания и резко переключил передачу. Машина дернулась и рывком вырулила на середину дороги.
– Посмотри в бардачке, может там сигареты завалялись?
Инга подняла крышку и заглянула внутрь.
– Кажется нет. Господи, а это что?
– Убери. Газуха. Для самообороны. На всякий случай,
– А разве можно?
– У меня разрешение есть.
– Из милиции?
– Да.
Инга покрутила никелированный револьвер, заглянула в дуло и положила оружие обратно в бардачок.
По радио запустили бодрый рок-н-ролл. Альберт раздраженно выключил радиоприемник.
– Неприятности? – осторожно спросила Инга. Он мельком взглянул на нее, но ничего не ответил. Она не стала навязываться с расспросами. В конце концов, она для него никто, а то, что он вот уже несколько дней катает ее на машине и угощает в шикарных ресторанах, еще ни о чем не говорит. Она боялась оттолкнуть его от себя, поэтому воздерживалась от лишних вопросов. Она воспринимала все его действия, как аксиому, предоставляя ему роль полновластного хозяина.
– Мы сейчас съездим еще в одно место. Ты посидишь в машине, я – быстро.
– А где ты живешь?
– В центре, у Московского вокзала. Как-нибудь надо будет пригласить тебя к себе.
– Своя личная квартира?
– Да.
Прежде она никогда бы не посмела спросить его об этом. Даже сейчас она задала этот вопрос без всякой задней мысли, а просто чтобы не молчать.  Он явно не хотел разговаривать. Она повернулась, стерла рожицу на стекле и стала смотреть в окно. Минут через десять машина остановилась у сталинского дома.
– Посиди, я сейчас.
Она опять включила радио. Скучно. Она потянулась к крышке бардачка, открыла ее и достала револьвер. Красивая штучка. Она включила боковой плафон освещения и поднесла оружие поближе к свету. «Кольт Кобра» – прочла она надпись на эмблеме, стоящей чуть сбоку рукоятки. Слегка нажала на курок. Он не двигался. Она выключила свет, прицелилась в одинокого прохожего, понуро бредущего по улице, но тут же опустила пистолет и, вздохнув, убрала в барда-чок, Радиостанция запустила в эфир рекламный блок. Сама реклама была бездарна и только действовала на нервы. Она выключила приемник.
Вернулся Альберт. Он тяжело опустился на сидение, бросил назад небольшой пакет и прокашлялся.
– Инга, у меня небольшая проблема. Как бы тебе объяснить? Там, в пакете, деньги. Доллары. Валюта, одним словом. Сегодня или завтра я должен их вернуть одному человеку. Человек серьезный, и деньги надо вернуть в срок. Я звонил ему, но его до сих пор нет дома. Я бы завтра отдал, но через пару часов я улетаю, и меня не будет где-то неделю. Дела. Если через полчаса человек этот не появится, я не успеваю. Если что, ты не могла бы завтра отвезти ему эти деньги?
– Конечно. Куда?
– Понимаешь, человек этот, как я уже говорил, серьезный и очень не любит, когда его адрес дают посторонним людям. Давай сделаем так. Завтра к четырем часам ты подойдешь к памятнику Пушкина напротив Русского музея и будешь там ждать. Я утром позвоню ему по «междугородке», объясню ситуацию, опишу тебя, а он потом подъедет и заберет деньги. Хорошо? Выручишь?
– Конечно. У меня как раз завтра последней пары нет, успею.
Альберт протянул руку и достал с заднего сидения сверток.
– Вот, положи в сумочку. Осторожней, не потеряй.
– А сколько здесь?
– Три тысячи.
– Долларов?
– Да. По курсу это миллионов шесть будет. Сумма, в принципе, небольшая, но на сегодняшний момент это все, чем я располагаю. Я имею в виду наличность.
Инга осторожно развернула пакет. Пачки банкнот были схвачены резинкой. Таких больших денег она никогда не держала в руках. С ума сойти можно.
Альберт уже завел машину.
– Я тебя сейчас быстренько закину домой, а сам – в аэропорт.
– А машина?
– На платной стоянке оставлю. Через неделю заберу. Я заеду к тебе, как вернусь.
Инга смотрела в окно. Машина неслась по вечернему проспекту. Возле своего дома Инга вышла. Альберт на прощанье улыбнулся ей, подмигнул и, бросив «Бай-бай», укатил. Она постояла немного, глядя вслед удаляющемуся автомобилю. Чарующий сон не кончался. Он доверил ей такие деньги. Зная всего неделю. Может, он влюбился в нее? «Господи, я не верю. Но он вернется, а значит, я не одна». Погруженная в свои мечты, она зашла в подъезд.
Слабая лампочка освещала почтовые ящики и «вход в вонючий подвал. Она поднялась на несколько ступенек и вызвала лифт. Ей надо было на четвертый этаж. Старый лифт с грохотом пошел вниз.
Внезапно резкий толчок отбросил ее к стене.
Она даже не поняла, что случилось. Руки автоматически пошли вниз, ища опору. Сумочка повисла на плече. Она хотела было закричать, но не успела – рука в грязной перчатке зажала ей рот, а голос из темноты прошипел: «Тихо, сука, убью!» Еще один рывок. Слабый ремешок сумочки не выдержал. Пытаясь освободиться от захвата, она начала вырывать-ся, но сильный удар в живот свалил се на холодный пол. Инга стиснула зубы от боли и застонала. Ее уже никто не держал. Сквозь туманную пелену и слезы она увидела спину убегающего грабителя. В свете фонаря опустившегося лифта она успела разглядеть белый крест на спине куртки и попыталась позвать на помощь, но вместо крика из ее рта вырвался лишь тихий полувсхлип, полустон.
Чарующий сон закончился, сменившись болезненным пробуждением.
ГЛАВА 5
Кивинов зашел в дежурку забрать материал. В дежурной части царила непривычная для слуха тишина. В воздухе помещения повис резкий запах нечистот и подвальной сырости.
– Что это тут у вас, трубы прорвало, что ли?
Дежурный мельком взглянул на Кивинова и молча кивнул за перегородку. Кивинов подошел и заглянул в «аквариум». Увиденная картина заставила его содрогнуться. За время работы в милиции он насмотрелся всякого, но такого…
На деревянной скамейке, предназначенной для задержанных лиц, сидело два закутанных в грязные обноски скелета – только так можно было назвать этик существ, бывших когда-то людьми. Две живые мумии абсолютно не реагировали на внешний мир, лишь тыркались друг в друга лицами и жмурились, щуря слезящиеся от света глаза.
Нечто подобное Кивинов уже видел в документальных фильмах про немецкие концлагеря. Может, он спит и во сне попал в Освенцим? Да нет, вот помдеж рядом, трясет одного из «скелетов» за плечо.
Никаких проблесков сознания. Глаза плотно сжаты, голова безвольно качается из стороны в сторону.
– Что, что это? – пробормотал Кивинов.
– БОМЖей в подвале нашли. Кто-то позвонил, сказал, два покойника лежат, а оказалось – вот, живые еще. Но они уже, считай, готовые – ничего не понимают.
БОМЖи продолжали упорно цепляться друг за друга. Трудно было определить их пол и возраст.
– Они, похоже, долго из подвала не выходили,. – продолжал помдеж.
– А жрали-то что?
– Из бачков мусорных, наверно. Там много объедков. Котят несколько разорванных рядом валялось.
– Тьфу! – не смог удержаться Кивинов.
– Да под конец они уж и не ели. Полное расстройство желудка. Все под себя… Чувствуешь запашок? Близко не подходи, они вшивые все. Машину придется дезинфицировать.
Кивинов нагнулся поближе. Люди никак на него не реагировали.
– Даже не знаем, что с ними делать. Раньше хоть в приемник-распределитель можно было отправить, а теперь куда? Больницы таких вряд ли возьмут. Хоть назад в подвал вези.
Помдеж опять легонько дотронулся до одного из БОМЖей.
– Мужик, ты кто такой, а? Слышь? Тебя как звать-то?
«Скелет» вздрогнул и поежился.
Кивинов хлопнул дверью дежурки, решив не испытывать больше крепость своих нервов.
«Что с нами? В каком веке мы живем? Кажется, в двадцатом. Мать твою, каким бы ни был в жизни человек, он не заслуживает такой участи – забыть свое имя и превратиться в животное. Что там Горький со своим „На дне“?! Куда там?! Кто из нас знает нашу жизнь? Никто, потому что мы плывем по поверхности жизни, не осмеливаясь занырнуть вглубь. Нет, так ведь можно и утонуть».
Кивинову расхотелось возвращаться в свой кабинет, и он зашел к Петрову.
Миша с крайне грустной миной на лице смолил «Беломор».
– А ты чего такой, Мишель?
– Экзамен завалил я академию. Второй год не могу поступить.
– Что такое?
– Да сочинение. Эпиграф им, видите ли, не понравился.
– А какой эпиграф?
– «Побудьте день вы в милицейской шкуре – вам жизнь покажется наоборот». Высоцкого.
– А тетма-то какая была?
– «Евгений Онегин», по Пушкину.
– Ну, правильно. Причем здесь Высоцкий?
– Зато эпиграф хороший.
Кивинов, решив не вступать в спор, пожал плечами:
– Не переживай ты. На будущий год поступишь. Что ты забыл в этой академии?
– Не знаю. Все поступают. Диплом бы не помешал – вот выпрут из милиции, куда тогда? Я ведь больше ничего не умею. Да и на повышение без образования нельзя. И не от этого даже мутит. Сегодня приезжал один, ты должен его знать
– раньше он в РУВД работал, дознавателем, кажется, или следаком. Водку жрал не меньше других, чмошник, а теперь в люди выбился, в ревизоры пристроился.
– Ну и что?
– Сам не знаешь что? В делах ковырялся. Чуть до драки с ним не дошло, как будто он сам не работал раньше. Это он мне за то, что я его нарытого в свое время домой на УАЗике не отвез. Короче, накопал, стервец. Выговоршеник корячится. Да черт с ним выговорешником, по жизни обидно. А с бумагами я так решил – пускай себе Соловец икру мечет, о плохой раскрываемости орет, а я теперь на бумагу работать буду. Оно надежнее будет.
– Брось, Мишель, захотят – накопают и с бумагами. Все от установочки зависит, а клерк этот нарвется когда-нибудь.
– Это мы когда-нибудь нарвемся. Козлы!
– Ладно, не стони. Заворот кишок заработаешь.
Кивинов вышел из кабинета и тут же в коридоре столкнулся с Волковым. Тот по обыкновению ворчал, тихонько матерясь себе под нос. Кивинов всегда завидовал характеру Волкова – тот ничего не держал в себе, а все отрицательные эмоции сразу выплескивал наружу.
– Ты-то что?
– Да какой-то мудак уже пятую машину подряд сжигает. Бензином обольет и поджигает. Причем машины без разбора жгет – и «Мерседес», и «Запорожец». Ничего не понимаю. Чокнутый, что ли? Или маньяк? И ведь не поймать никак.
С этими словами, гневно потрясая только что полученным заявлением, Волков направился в дежурную часть.
Инга с трудом вставила ключ в замочную скважину. Кое-как открыв дверь, она прошла в свою комнату и рухнула на топчан. Живот не проходил. Она заплакала. Господи, за что? Но даже не боль в животе сейчас больше всего волновала ее. Деньги. Их ведь надо завтра вернуть. А Альберт? Что ему сказать? И поверит ли он? Ну за что?
Инга встала, потихоньку дошла до стола и налила стакан воды из графина. После первого глотка се стошнило. Пальцы тряслись, как в лихорадке. Она достала косметичку, нащупала в ней упаковку с лекарствами и проглотила одну таблетку, после чего стащила запачканный подружкин плащ и надела свое байковое пальто. Немного успокоившись, она посмотрелась в зеркало и вышла из комнаты.
В дежурной части отделения, как обычно в это время суток, было тихо. Инга зашла в помещение и огляделась. За стеклом с надписью «Дежурный» сидели двое сотрудников и с азартом резались в кости.
– А хорошо бы поймать этого ворюгу и в приказ попасть, – произнес один, метнув на стол кубики. – У меня «стрит».
– Да, это точно. «Покер».
Инге вдруг вспомнилась книжка про Ходжу Насреддина, которую она читала еще в детстве. Там два ленивых охранника тоже метали кости и мечтали о поимке Ходжи, чтобы получить награду от эмира.
Один из играющих заметил ее и, не убирая костей, спросил:
– Вам чего?
– Меня ограбили. Сумочку с деньгами вырвали.
– Когда, где?
– С полчаса назад. В подъезде. – Инга назвала адрес.
– Егоров у нас где? – спросил дежурный у помощника.
– Кражу оформляет. Только что уехал.
– Вон там скамейка, – показал дежурный в сторону коридора. – Посидите, подождите. Приедет оперативник, разберется с вами.
«Как же так? – подумала Инга, – Ведь меня же ограбили! Надо что-то делать!» Она впервые столкнулась с милицией. Почему-то ей казалось, что стоит только заявить и через некоторое время преступника обязательно найдут. А ее просят подождать. А что дальше?
– Простите, а побыстрее нельзя? У меня ведь деньги украли.
Дежурный оторвался от пристального изучения костей и недовольно посмотрел на Ингу.
– Сколько денег?
– Шесть миллионов.
– Сколько-сколько? – недоверчиво переспросил дежурный, окинув взглядом простенькое пальтишко и вязаную шапочку Инги.
– Шесть миллионов. Правда, там в валюте было. Три тысячи долларов.
– Ого! А можно поинтересоваться, откуда такие деньги?
– Это не мои деньги. Мне дал один знакомый, я должна была передать их одному человеку. Завтра.
– Интересная история. А где сам знакомый?
– Он сегодня улетел в другой город.
– А куда именно?
– Я не знаю, он не сказал.
– Ну а данные этого человека?
– Альбертом звать. Да какая разница? Ограбили-то меня, а не его.
– Но деньги-то его. Странная, однако, история. Вы даже данных его не знаете. Если б у меня, к примеру, были такие деньги, я бы не стал давать их едва знакомой девушке. Хватит сказки рассказывать.
– Ну правда, он дал мне деньги, он опаздывал, потому и дал.
– Знаете что? Раз это его деньги, пускай он сам и придет.
– Но мне завтра их отдать надо. А он только через неделю приедет.
– Ничем помочь не могу. По закону заявлять должен хозяин денег. А вдруг вы денежки эти прогуляли, а теперь в милицию пришли, чтобы обставиться.
– Да нет же, поверьте. Меня действительно ограбили. Парень в темной куртке с крестом на спине.
Зазвонил телефон. Дежурный схватил трубку и начал -что-то записывать в журнал.
– Девушка, не стойте, – сказал помощник. – У нас и без вас хватает заморочек. Пускай хозяин денег приходит.
Инга не решалась уходить. Надо что-то делать. Ну что за день сегодня? Она отошла от стекла дежурного и остановилась. Идти к начальнику? А толку? Вдруг и вправду только Альберт может заявить?
Помдеж с дежурным возобновили прерванное удовольствие. Кости вновь загремели по столу.
– Позвонили из финчасти. Опять зарплату задерживают, – проворчал дежурный. – На неопределенный срок. У меня «каре».
– А надо забастовку устроить – прийти на работу и ничего не делать, – ответил помдеж, в свою очередь бросив кубики.
«Интересно, а что они сейчас делают? По-моему, если они забастуют, никто не заметит», – подумала Инга.
– Посмотри, эта дура еще здесь? – обратился один игрок к другому, даже не думая, что его слова могут быть услышаны.
«Господи, ну за что? – Ингу обдало жаром. – Ну что я им сделала?» Она выбежала на улицу и разрыдалась.
Кивинов сидел в кабинете главврача районной поликлинники.
– А что делать, молодой человек? – жаловалась хрупкая женщина в больших очках. – У нас ведь нет домов призрения, как до революции, вот и ходим по квартирам старушек.
– Домов призрения?
– Это не от слова «презирать», а от слова «зрение». Что-то типа домов для престарелых, только более высокого уровня. А сейчас их никто восстанавливать не собирается.
– По домам ходят только студентки?
– Нет, конечно, штатные медсестры тоже. А что, что-нибудь не так? Леночка, в общем-то, хорошая девочка. Никогда никаких претензий. Рита мне не очень нравится– на работу может не выйти, вот сегодня ее нет. Придется с другими договариваться.
– Я хотел бы узнать еще одну вещь. У меня есть информация, что Ковалевская перепродавала кое-какие лекарства наркоманам.
– Не может быть! Что вы!
– Минуточку. Студентки получают для своих инъекций лекарства, содержащие наркотики?
– Разумеется. Очень многие лекарства содержат наркотик. Но они на строгом учете и пустить их, как говорится, налево практически невозможно. Мы делаем заказ на фабрику или на завод, у нас имеется журнал учета лекарств, куда мы их сразу заносим. Каждая медсестра расписывается в получении.
– Каждый раз? То есть когда идет делать уколы?
Заведующая смутилась.
– Конечно.
Кивинов понял, что слово «конечно» в данной ситуации не совсем уместно, но свою мысль развивать не стал.
– Я могу взглянуть на журнал? Меня интересуют только Ковалевская и Малинина.
– Пожалуйста. Посидите, я сейчас принесу.
Заведующая вышла. Кивинов взял со стола медицинскую карту какого-то больного и начал не глядя пролистывать. «Сейчас возьмет и скажет, что журнал в сейфе, а ключ у зама или еще где. – Он сам так делал, когда неожиданно сваливалась проверка. – Нет, но почему во мне стало проявляться какое-то ментовское подсознание? Ведь она может сейчас спокойно принести этот журнал, тетка-то, вроде, неплохая, а мысли все равно в минус направляются. Как у одного знакомого опера из 84-го. Если человек излагает ему свое алиби, это означает только то, что он ухитрился подго-, ворить человек двадцать, которые его и покрывают. Тогда опер начинает упорно добиваться от всех этих людей признания в том, что они оговорились. Нет, бывает, что и договариваются, и довольно часто. Но не все же подряд. Честные люди тоже есть. А когда все подряд – это означает, что у тебя появилось ментовское подсознание. Может, конечно, я и не прав. Может действительно никому нельзя верить?»
Кивинов положил на место историю болезни, так ничего в ней и не поняв, и стал щелкать авторучкой. Вернулась заведующая. Журнал был у нее. Кивинов достал блокнот.
– Так. Ковалевская…– Заведующая пробежала глазами по столбику фамилий. – Вот. Она получала мескалин. В принципе, он содержит в себе алколоиды морфия. Вот еще.
– Разрешите, я сам посмотрю.
Заведующая передала журнал Кивинову.
– А это фамилии больных?
– Да. В регистратуре есть карточки.
– Пометьте мне карандашиком, где здесь наркотикосо-держащие лекарства.
Когда женщина выполнила просьбу, Кивинов переписал сведения к себе в блокнот. Закончив, он вернул журнал заведующей.
– Скажите, что все-таки случилось? – спросила та.
– Ничего не случилось. У меня еще две просьбы. Позвоните в регистратуру, чтобы мне разрешили посмотреть карточки. И вторая – вот мой телефон, если Малинина объявится, ну, Ри-точка, позвоните, пожалуйста. Мне с ней очень надо встретиться.
– Хорошо, позвоню.
– Ну и порядок.
Кивинов попрощался и вышел из кабинета. Спустившись вниз, он нашел регистратуру и, переговорив с дежурной сестрой, начал доставать карточки, периодически сверяясь со своим блокнотом Закончив, он поблагодарил медсестру и вышел из поликлинники.
ГЛАВА 6
Металлические двери больничного лифта распахнулись, и два санитара выкатили на тележке свежего покойника.
– Откуда? – спросил из «холодильника» третий санитар.
– Из реанимации, откуда ж еще? Сердечник. Вскрытие завтра.
– Сегодня будут кого-нибудь потрошить?
– Не знаю, это не мое дело. Скажут – привезем.
Санитары, пододвинув тележку к столу, перекинули на него обернутое в простынь тело и, толкая перед собой тележку, вышли из «холодильника». «Холодильник» был небольшой, рассчитанный на шесть человек, и функционировал с перебоями, поэтому из-за вечного запаха разложения здесь старались надолго не задерживаться.
Третий санитар сделал пару пометок в журнале, лежавшем на столе-тумбочке, и тоже было направился к выходу, но затем, будто вспомнив что-то, вернулся и подошел к трупу. Осторожно откинув простынь, он заглянул в раскрытый рот мертвеца. Человек этот умер лишь несколько минут назад, поэтому, кроме безвольно отвалившейся нижней челюсти, других признаков смерти пока видно не было. В свете тусклого плафона санитар разглядел в рту покойника ряд золотых коронок. Он тут же осмотрел запястье умершего. Бирки с фамилией не было. Стало быть, регистрация умершего еще не произведена. Отлично!
На одном из пальцев покойника блестела золотая печатка. Санитар аккуратно потрогал перстень. Тот сидел неплотно. Довольно улыбнувшись, санитар снял его, быстро сунул в карман халата и оглянулся. Все тихо. Тело уже начало коченеть. Прекрасненько, раз регистрации не было, значит никто описи имущества не делал, а значит никто не знает – было колечко или не было. Будем считать, что не было.
Санитар подошел к двери и выглянул в коридор. Тишина. Он вернулся к столу с покойником и еще раз заглянул ему в рот. От лежащего рядом другого тела шел едкий запах. Санитар, брезгливо поморщившись, выпрямился. Хорошие коронки, массивные. Плохо, мужик молодой, десны крепкие, придется повозиться, но ничего, справимся.
Санитару было лет двадцать пять, он был плотного телосложения, с одутловатым лицом и большими, необычными для нашего времени бакенбардами.
Он взял металлический стул, приставил его к стене, встал на него и достал из-за трубы под потолком «холодильника» ржавые зубные щипцы. Быстро сунув их в карман халата, он поднял с пола поллитровую банку, набрал в нее воды из-под крана и подошел к мертвецу. Санитара бил мелкий мандраж, мероприятие предстояло не из приятных, к тому же было довольно-таки опасным, потому что в «холодильник» в любой момент мог кто-то зайти и застать его прямо на месте преступления. Достав из кармана тряпку, он обмакнул ее в воду и подложил под щеку покойника. Кровь, конечно, уже не течет в теле, но всякие неожиданности возможны, а следов лучше не оставлять.
Еще раз подбежав к двери, он выглянул в коридор и, убедившись, что все спокойно, быстро вернулся к телу.
Придерживая одной рукой нижнюю челюсть мертвеца, он вытащил из кармана щипцы и аккуратно ввел их в рот, пристраивая к зубу в коронке.
Сжав руку, он было осторожно повел зуб вниз, но в ту же секунду замер на месте. Его начинающая лысеть голова под грязно-белой шапочкой покрылась испариной, а волосы на роскошных бакенбардах зашевелились.
Покойник открыл глаза и остекленевшим взглядом уставился на санитара.
Первым звуком, раздавшимся в «холодильнике» был звон от упавших на покрытый плиткой пол щипцов. Вторым – душераздирающий вопль бедного санитара. Парень даже не пытался бежать – он просто стоял и орал, опустив трясущие-ся руки вдоль тела.
Двери «холодильника» распахнулись, и внутрь влетели Петров с Дукалисом и врач в белом халате.
Санитара этот факт нимало не смутил – он продолжал стоять и орать, Миша, мгновенно смекнув, в чем дело, подскочил к крикуну и слегка саданул его кулаком в живот. Тот закашлялся, согнулся в поясе и судорожно захрипел.
– Миша, а ты оказывается мастер звук убавлять, – с улыбкой прокомментировал Дукалис, а затем, обернувшись к покойнику, спросил:
– Коля, ты что ему сделал? Человек на себя не похож. Ты же передовой участковый, как не стыдно?
– Пошел ты подальше! – зло ответил участковый, сваливаясь на кафельный пол и потирая чуть было не вырванный зуб. – Еще раз подпишите на такое, точно морду набью.
– Но мы ж не виноваты, что на все отделение у тебя одного рондоль позолоченная. Прямо цыган. Ты не переживай, с нас бутылка.
– У тебя, между прочим, тоже зуб золотой есть, так что одним пузырем не отделаетесь. По пузырю на зуб! Понял?
– Лады, какие вопросы, неужели не договоримся?
Коля встал с пола и, завернувшись в простынь, словно римский император в тоге, подошел к санитару. Тот, сидя на полу, что-то невнятно бормотал себе под нос.
– Что это с ним? – спросил Коля, затем опустил руку в его карман и извлек перстень. – У, гад, гайку помылил. Мне ее напрокат один судимый дал под честное слово, а ты помылил.
Коля замахнулся на беднягу локтем и вернулся к полатям.
– Знаешь, Анатолий, – произнес стоявший рядом мужчина в халате, – я не знаю, посадите вы его или нет, но воровать он, похоже, больше не будет.
– В себя-то хоть придет?
– Не знаю, я не психиатр. Вообще-то должен. Надо укол сделать успокаивающий. Николай, а вы как себя чувствуете? Я боялся, что сильную дозу вам ввел.
– А зачем вы меня вообще кололи?
– Видишь ли, этот препарат, как бы тебе объяснить, несколько уменьшает внешнюю жизнедеятельность. Сердечко тише бьется, кожа бледнеет. Слабый наркотик. Если не привыкать, ничего страшного, но ты, надеюсь, не привыкнешь.
– Боже упаси. Мне одного раза хватило. Вы попробуйте среди этих ребяток хоть пять минут без движения полежать. Я даже больше не этого боялся, а чтобы эти дурни-санитары меня с кем-нибудь не перепутали и на вскрытие не отвезли, а то пришлось бы оживать на операционном столе, а я, простите, голый. А там такие девчата симпатичные… Право, неудобно. Ну что, шмотки мои у вас?
– Да, сейчас принесу.
– Да ладно, что я, убогий? Сам дойду.
Петров с Дукалисом взяли под руки обмякшего санитара и вывели за дверь. Следом вышли патриций Коля и хирург.
– Господи, – воскликнула проходящая по коридору медсестра, – что это такое?
– Что, что? – зло проворчал Коля. – Докатились– живых людей в морг отправляют, медицина, мать вашу…
Рабочий день подходил к концу. Старший инспектор паспортного стола Нина Владимировна Кораблева собрала только что заполненные бланки паспортов и составила их в ящик. Осмотрев кабинет, она взяла графин и полила цветы. Осталось убрать ящик в сейф, сдать помещение под сигнализацию, и можно уходить. Сегодня посетителей было мало, и Нину Владимировну не доставали граждане, не уложившиеся в график работы паспортного стола. Она уже открыла створку сейфа, когда дверь кабинета отворилась, и на пороге возник какой-то молодой человек.
– Прием окончен, – стандартно отреагировала Нина Владимировна. – На дверях есть график.
Молодой человек улыбнулся, приподнял широкополую шляпу и произнес:
– У меня к вам сугубо личное дело.
– Ко мне? Но я впервые вас вижу. Что вы хотите?
Молодой человек опять улыбнулся, подошел к столу и сел на стул для посетителей.
– Послушайте, я ухожу.
– Но вы как сотрудник милиции и как человек обязаны меня выслушать. Я специально пришел после окончания вашей смены, чтобы не отвлекать вас от напряженного труда.
Тон парня был иронично-просящим. Нина Владимировна на секунду задумалась, после чего села за стол и произнесла:
– Слушаю.
– Вы меня не знаете. Не ломайте голову. Паспорт я получал не в вашем отделении, но зато знаю кое-кого, кто получал его здесь.
– Ну и что?
Парень снова усмехнулся.
– Просто вы тоже очень хорошо знаете этих людей.
– Ничего не понимаю. Что вы хотите? Мне домой пора, в конце концов.
– Да, дом – это хорошо. Плохо, если у тебя нет дома. Но еще одну секундочку. Фамилия одного из тех, о ком я говорил, – Гаджиев. Не припоминаете?
Нина Владимировна слегка побледнела и изменившимся голосом ответила:
– Не помню.
– Это вполне естественно. В южных республиках это весьма распространенная фамилия. Тогда вспомним менее распространенную, к примеру…– Парень сощурил глаз и посмотрел в потолок. – Жиганов. Хулиганская такая фамилия. Но сам человек, разумеется, далеко не хулиган. Ну как? Не вспоминается?
– Послушайте, хватит морочить мне голову, я сейчас позвоню в дежурную часть. – Нина Владимировна протянула руку к трубке местного телефона.
– Давайте, давайте, пускай приходят. Вместе послушаем историю про Гаджиева, Жиганова и прочих. Во мне как раз проснулось красноречие. Могу лучше Хазанова монолог устроить, но, пожалуй, я начну его прямо сейчас, а ваши коллеги его дослушают. Вместе потом посмеемся.
Рука Нины Владимировны замерла над аппаратом. Парень, не обращая на инспектора ровно никакого внимания, продолжал разглагольствовать:
– Раз вы не помните Гаджиева, начнем сразу с Жиганова. Он куда более примечательный человек. Три судимости, одна статья круче другой, резвый такой мужичок… Настолько резвый, что убежал из мест лишения свободы, убив при этом двух охранников. Прямо герой. Но в нашей демократической стране очень трудно прожить без такой формальности, как паспорт. Приходится обращаться в отделение милиции по месту прописки, оформлять этот самый серпасто-мо-лоткастый. Ну, а если прописки нет, а само обращение в милицию грозит всякими неприятными последствиями? Тогда паспорт можно купить. У нас сейчас рыночные отношения, купить можно все. Надо только знать, у кого и за сколько. Вы уловили суть моих рассуждений, Нина Владимировна?
Паспортистка нервно грызла ногти.
– Да и цена здесь не главное. Я вас в чем-то понимаю. Госсодержание в эпоху рыночных отношений – штука малоприятная. Магазины завалены всякой всячиной, а этих шуршащих бумажек так мало. Стало быть, с этим надо бороться, благо такая возможность имеется. Очень хорошая возможность, без всякого риска.
Парень снял свою странную шляпу, положил на стол и внимательно оглядел Нину Владимировну. Ей стало нехорошо.
– Для начала надо получить чистый бланк паспорта. Право, мне совсем не хочется описывать вам всю эту процедуру, вы се лучше меня знаете, так что рассказываю я вам это только затем, чтобы вы больше не делали всяких резких движений, не хватались за телефонные трубки, пистолеты, дубинки и прочий хлам. А выводы потом сделаем вместе. Так вот. Чистых бланков у нас, разумеется, хватает, паспорта как-никак каждый день выписываются. Но они все строго учтены – у каждого свои номера, стало быть, налево не пустишь. Что же делать? Не проблема. Всякое бывает. Можно фамилию гражданина с ошибкой написать или кляксу на его физиономии поставить. То есть на фотографии. Тогда придется паспорт переделывать, а старый бланк уничтожать. А можно и не уничтожать, к примеру, продать кому-нибудь. Ведь на самом деле бланк испорчен лишь официально, так-то он чист. Но тут опять возникает небольшая трудность, вот ведь страна какая у нас. Никакой веры людям нет, сплошной учет и контроль. А поэтому раз ты нечаянно испортил бланк, то будь любезен, вырви из него страничку с номером и вклей в специальный прошитый и пронумерованный журнальчик. А журнальчик этот раз в месяц отвези на проверку в контрольно-наблюдательные органы.
Что же делать бедной паспортистке, которую так страстно опекают? Но, Боже мой, на пороге уже двадцать первый век, век не только рыночных отношений, но и бешеного технического прогресса. И известный японский ксерокс может сделать с бланка такую копию, что пальчики оближешь. Правда, он не умеет водные знаки снимать, но не беда. Когда мы будем вклеивать ксерокопию в журнал, мы просто нальем на нее побольше клея, чтобы кто-нибудь, не дай Бог, не отклеил листочек и не использовал его в своих корыстных целях. Вот, собственно, и вся процедура. Все гениальное – просто. Наш человек найдет любую лазейку даже в самом контролируемом процессе. Но речь не о нашем безобразном характере, а о продолжении истории.
Парень достал пачку сигарет, не спрашивая разрешения, прикурил и метко бросил пачку в лежащую на столе шляпу.
– Откуда вам это известно? – пробормотала явно расстроенная Нина Владимировна.
– А, – махнул рукой парень, – разве это секрет? Самое интересное здесь – это те люди, которым таким образом были оформлены паспорта. Взять того же Жиганова. Хороший он себе псевдоним выбрал. Сразу видно, с юмором человек. Но я хочу напомнить вам еще кое-что. Ведь в паспорте надо поставить какую-нибудь прописку – еще одно уязвление. гражданских прав. Человек может жить, где захочет. Безобразие. Какой же выход? Ну, давайте пропишем его в какую-нибудь общагу, где его никто и никогда не видел. В конце концов, полгорода прописано по общежитиям, а живут все, где сочтут нужным. Отлично! Печать в руки, шлеп! Готово! Следующий. Таким образом, остается лишь открыть ящик стола, чтобы туда упал конвертик с оплатой услуг. Лучше в СКВ. Рубль у нас подвержен инфляции. Сколько? Примерно триста-четыреста долларов. Американских, естественно. Мексиканские доллары котируются в мире, как наши рубли. К чему я это все рассказываю? Да к тому, что за такие манипуляции с паспортами можно угодить за решетку. Годков, эдак, на пять. А мы не можем, нам надо домой. Там, наверно, детишки, муж – рабочий. Правда, любит выпить, детей без присмотра бросает. Они гуляют по двору одни, без родительского глаза, а так и заблудиться недолго…
– Хватит. Что вам от меня нужно? Оформить паспорт?
– Господи, стал бы я из-за такой ерунды отнимать у себя столько времени! Паспорт. Ха! Но я не буду вас утомлять. Мне действительно надо, чтобы вы оказали мне несколько услуг. И вы мне их окажете, потому что тот же Жиганов после того, как получил здесь паспорт, успел убить еще одного человека и сейчас находится в розыске. А живет он по вашей липовой ксиве. Все ясно? И я знаю, где его можно найти. Могу кое-кому подсказать. Надеюсь, не требуется объяснять, что произойдет потом?
Нина Владимировна молчала. Она покраснела, пальцы ее ломали ногти.
– Успокойтесь. Ничего сверхъестественного я от вас не попрошу. Зато оплату гарантирую куда более высокую, чем оформление какого-то паспорта. Я жду. Вы согласны?
– Да, – потусторонним голосом выдавила из себя Нина Владимировна.
ГЛАВА 7
Начальнику отдела внутренних расследований ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга полковнику милиции Чеснокову И. П.
РАПОРТ
В связи с тем, что разрабатываемый мною оперуполномоченный уголовного розыска 85 отделения милиции Петров-Соловьев в последнее время постоянно сидит в кабинете, пишет бумаги, содержание которых установить не представляется возможным, и не занимается никакой активной деятельностью, что затрудняет его разработку, предлагаю приостановить работу по делу «Твин-Фикс» до начала активации действий Петрова-Соловьева.
Старший оперуполномоченный отдела внутренних расследований майор милиции Тыртычный А. Н.
На занятия в этот день Инга не пошла. Она лежала на топчане и смотрела в потолок. Сегодня прилетает Альберт. Она представила себе его лицо и застонала. Всю неделю она чувствовала себя загнанным в угол существом. Сначала она хотела просто плюнуть на все и уехать домой, к маме, бабушке, выплакаться. Они бы помогли. Правда, такие деньги им даже и не снились. Но они бы защитили.
Но она не уехала. Все равно найдут, если захотят. А Альберт? Ведь она подвела его. Это жгло ее сильнее, чем утрата денег. В институте она ничего никому не рассказывала– близких подруг у нее не было, а делиться с сокурсниками не хотелось. Она считала дни, надеясь в душе, что сейчас позвонят в дверь и вернут ей найденные деньги. Но никто так и не позвонил. Даже по ночам ей снились эти проклятые доллары, она находила их в самых неподходящих местах, но только хотела их поднять, как они тут же превращались в пепел или просто исчезали. А сегодня утром она вообще не смогла подняться с постели. Даже не из-за непрекращающейся боли в животе, а из-за безысходного положения. К врачу она не ходила, надеясь, что боль стихнет сама, но рези так и не проходили.
Когда он прилетает? Может он уже в городе? Он должен ей поверить. Она посмотрела в окно. Последний снежок прилипал к стеклу. Она перевернулась, прижалась к подушке щекой и попробовала уснуть. Раздался настойчивый звонок в дверь.
Волков стоял перед столом заместителя начальника 85-го отделения милиции по оперативной работе Олега Георгиевича Соловца и с пеной у рта доказывал свою правоту:
– Георгич, почему опять мне материал? У меня ж только малолетки, а тут кража квартирная! Вон, Кивину отпиши, у него сейчас ничего на руках нет, или Дукалису. Толстяк совсем оборзел, ни фига не делает!
– У тебя тоже не так уж много материалов. А на этой краже отпечаток ботинка нашли, тридцать второго размера, стало быть, там пацаны побывали, – спокойно отвечал Соловец, переписывая данные из книги происшествий в свой журнал.
– А, а, а вдруг это карлики? – не найдя других аргументов, двинул версию Волков.
– Сам ты карлик, – все так же спокойно ответил Соловец, прикуривая «Беломор». – Кончай ныть, иди лучше вызови кого-нибудь.
– Не буду я никого вызывать! Хорошенькое дельце! – Волков вышел из кабинета и направился к Кивинову.
– Кивин, – зло произнес он, – почему твой материал мне отписали? Твоя территория!
– Какой материал? Ах, этот! Так там детский след нашли, поэтому тебе и отписали. Давай, действуй.
– Знаешь что, орел? Детский след еще ни о чем не говорит. Там кто-нибудь пацанов видел? Никто!
– Так там же через форточку залезли, ни одному взрослому не пролезть.
– А карлику?
– А может, чертики какие? Ты бы еще Микки Мауса вспомнил или Пиноккио. Не морочь голову. Карлик… Сходи лучше в интернат, это оттуда головорезы.
– Никуда я не пойду! У меня своих заморочек хватает, вон, девятую машину кто-то сжег. Ух, поймаю – убью.
Волков поворчал еще немного, затем пошел к Дукалису, попытался спихнуть материал ему, оттуда направился к Петрову. Но ребята не первый день работали в милиции, и Волков остался с материалом. Беспрерывно ругаясь и размахивая руками, он вернулся в свой кабинет, бросил бумаги на сейф и стал названивать в интернат, Кивинов убрал писанину в ящик, надел куртку, отметился у Соловца и вышел из отделения. Дойдя до остановки, он сел в троллейбус и поехал в другой район. Отыскав нужный дом, он зашел в подъезд. Перед дверью квартиры он остановился и задумался, не зная, с чего начать.
Внимание его привлекла бумажка, пришпиленная к двери соседней квартиры. Будучи как по жизни, так и по профессии человеком любопытным, он подошел поближе и прочитал:
«Товарищи воры! Вы уже в третий раз залезаете в мою квартиру и ничего не берете, потому что у меня нечего брать. Напишите, что вам нужно, и я оставлю на пороге, только не ломайте опять двери. Ремонт очень дорого стоит.
Хозяин».
Кивинов улыбнулся находчивости экономного хозяина и, вернувшись к двери нужной квартиры, нажал кнопку звонка. Дверь открыл мужчина.
– Милиция,-светанул ксивой Кивинов.-Марию Александровну можно?
– Она умерла.
– Как умерла? Согласно медицинской 'карте, она сане болеет.
– Она умерла около двух недель назад.
– Так-так-так…– Кивинов прошел в коридор и остановился, разглядывая эротический плакат. Это сильно отвлекало, поэтому он перевел взгляд обратно на мужчину.
– А вы кто будете?
– Я ее дальний родственник.
– Вы здесь постоянно живете?
– Да как вам сказать… Я был здесь только прописан, а жил в другом месте.
Мужчине было лет под тридцать. На плечи его был накинут парчовый халат, а на пальце светился массивный перстень. Ничего другого особо подозрительного Кивинов не заметил.
Он по привычке прошел на кухню и стал обозревать интерьер. После чего сел на стул и повернулся к мужчине.
– Вас как по имени-отчеству?
– Вадим Дмитриевич, но можно просто Вадим.
– Хорошо. Вы, конечно, знаете причину смерти своей родственницы?
– А можно спросить, что случилось?
– Это я объясню вам чуть позже. Сначала ответьте вы.
– Ну, точную формулировку я не знаю. Кажется, склероз мозга. Но, наверное, она умерла просто от старости.
– Перед своей смертью она чем-нибудь болела?
– Ну, я не знаю, может, и болела.
– Однако, Это же ваша родственница, хоть и дальняя. Только за то, что вы прописаны здесь, можно было бы узнать, как самочувствие у бабули, а?
Вадим явно нервничал. Кивинов не придавал этому значения, полагая, что Вадика мучают угрызения совести, возникшие из-за его равнодушного отношения к покойнице.
– Но вы хоть знаете, посещали ее перед смертью медсестры или нет?
– Признаться честно, я не в курсе.
– А как вы вообще узнали, что она умерла?
Вадик занервничал еще больше.
– Послушайте, в чем дело? Вы приходите в чужую квартиру, задаете глупые вопросы. Какое вам до всего этого дело? Я сейчас милицию вызову.
– Зачем? – не понял Кивинов.
До Вадима дошло, что он ляпнул что-то не то. Он пробурчал в ответ что-то нечленораздельное.
– Хорошо, – сказал Кивинов, – я вам объясню. Перед смертью Марии Александровны врачи прописали ей лекарства, содержащие наркотические вещества. Их вкалывала медсестра, работающая в поликлиннике и приходящая сюда по вызову. Я подозреваю, что она вкалывала ей что-то другое, а лекарства продавала наркоманам. Понятно? Я был уверен, что Мария Александровна еще жива и хотел поговорить с ней по этому поводу. Кстати говоря, умереть она могла именно из-за того, что ей кололи не те лекарства. Вот и все. А вы сразу в крик…
– Надо было сразу объяснить. Я ничем помочь вам не могу. Но, наверно, обнаружилось бы, если она умерла из-за этого.
– Неизвестно, что ей кололи. Есть вещества, не оставляющие следов.
Кивинов взглянул на часы и поднялся. Ему надо было посетить еще две квартиры. Хорошо бы застать там живых старушек, а то его крутая версия с лекарствами лопнет, как мыльный пузырь.
Следующий адрес находился неподалеку от первого, это и понятно, оба дома входили в сферу обслуживания одной поликлинники. Напротив второй квартиры никаких объявлений по поводу сломанных дверей не оказалось, и грабителям никто ничего под дверью оставить не обещал. Дом, в отличие от первого, был дореволюционной постройки, с широкой лестницей и лепными барельефами на потолках. Кивинов полюбовался давно не реставрированным произведением зодчества и позвонил в дверь.
Хозяйка был жива-здорова. Бабуле было лет восемьдесят на вид, но держалась она бойко и достаточно бодренько.
– Серафима Григорьевна?
– Да.
– Из милиции. Можно?
Бабуля, придерживаясь за ручку дверей, пропустила Кивинова. Он огляделся и направился прямиком на кухню. Серафима Григорьевна засеменила следом.
– Слушаю вас. Вы, наверно, по поводу соседей сверху?
– Нет, я сам по себе.
– Жаль. Может, зайдете к ним? Совсем спасу нет.
– Позвоните в свое отделение участковому.
– Да уж звонила и не один раз.
Кивинов решил, что если он сейчас не перейдет к сути дела, беседа может затянуться надолго, а все по вине нерадивых соседей.
– Серафима Григорьевна, к вам медсестры приходят?
Старушка удивленно посмотрела на Кивинова.
– Да. Мне уколы прописали. Я тогда в постели лежала. Они на дом ходили. И сейчас ходят. Мне самой тяжело в поликлинику добираться.
– Вы Лену Ковалевскую помните?
– Леночку? Конечно. Славная девушка, добрая. Но сейчас она уже не ходит, уволилась, верно. Жалко. Сейчас дру-гая ходит.
– Вы не помните, когда она была в последний раз?
– А накануне 8 марта. Она еще поздравляла меня. МЫ чаю с печеньем попили. А что случилось? Что-нибудь с Леночкой?
– Нет, нет, ничего. Что вам прописали? Я имею в виду, какое лекарство?
– Помилуйте, к чему эти вопросы?!
Вероятно, Серафима Григорьевна имела дворянское происхождение, поэтому некоторые фразы и жесты явно отдавали дореволюционным колоритом.
– Я потом вам все объясню.
– Ну, извольте. Сомбревин.
– Пустые ампулы Лена с собой забирала?
– Да. Не то что теперешняя медсестра – все на столе оставляет.
– Вы выкидываете их?
– Разумеется.
– Припомните, может, Лена хоть раз да оставила ампулы?
Серафима Григорьевна посмотрела на Кивинова как на сумасшедшего. Кивинов выдержал ее взгляд, так как сумасшедшим себя не считал. Хотя, конечно, со стороны его во-просы действительно выглядели слегка абсурдно.
– Вспомните. Вот в последний раз, например, когда Лена у вас чаек пила…
Старушка пожала плечами и оттопырила нижнюю губу, но потом взгляд ее вдруг прояснился, и она оживленно закивала головой, давая понять, что, несмотря на старость, склерозом еще не страдает.
– А ведь точно. Она на кухне их оставила, забыла. Я сама выкинула.
– Куда?
– Что значит куда, сударь мой? В помойку. В мусорное ведро.
– А вы уже вынесли его?
– Я, право, не помню. Возможно еще нет. Мусора у меня немного собирается
– одни бумажки.
– Вы одна живете?
– Да, одна.
– Где ваше ведро?
– Помилуйте, зачем оно вам?
– Надо.
– Вон там, под раковиной, за. дверцей. Кивинов поднялся со стула, открыл дверцу и извлек большое крашеное железное ведро.
– У вас газета есть?
– Нет, я не выписываю;
– Понял. Тогда извините.
Кивинов перевернул ведро. Содержимое его рассыпалось по полу.
– Молодой человек, что вы творите?
– Я уберу, – коротко ответил Кивинов, приседая на корточки и погружаясь в осмотр мусора.
Серафима Григорьевна охала и суетилась вокруг опера. Тот, не обращая на нее никакого внимания, продолжал заниматься оперативно-розыскной деятельностью.
Несколько ампул было уже разбито. Кивинов достал из кармана ключи, осторожно отодвинул осколки в сторону и начал выбирать целые.
Покончив эту несомненно приятную процедуру, он перенес ампулы на стол и стал высматривать название каждой. Прочитав стоявшее на половинке третей ампулы наименование лекарства, он торжествующе усмехнулся и посмотрел на Серафиму Григорьевну.
Каким бы далеким от медицины человеком он ни был, но название этого лекарства он знал хорошо, потому как нередко сам прибегал к его помощи. Когда не мог уснуть ввиду предстоящей проверки.
В ампуле когда-то был обычный димедрол.
ГЛАВА 8
Тишину прорвал истеричный гогот Волкова, слышный в радиусе метров ста от отделения. Кивинов вздрогнул от неожиданности и оторвался от своих бумаг. Ну, жеребец! То ругается, то смеется и все время во всю глотку! Сгорая от любопытства, Кивинов бросил ручку на стол и заглянул в соседний кабинет, принадлежащий Волкову. Там уже стоял Дукалис и с интересом взирал на заходящегося товарища. Волков, сидя на диване и раздувая розовые щеки, продолжал гоготать, размахивая листком бумаги.
– Слава, ну сколько можно? Что ты ржешь всю дорогу? А вдруг у меня люди?
– всунувшись в дверь, сказал Кивинов.
– Да пошел ты, – смеясь, ответил Волков. – Слушай лучше хохму. Погоди, сейчас успокоюсь.
Еще пару раз хихикнув, Волков выпрямился на диване и показал на бумажку.
– Во, гляди. Получаю две телефонограммы из травм-пункта. В одной сказано о том, что некто Каштанов обратился с травмой глаза и, ха-ха, половых органов. В другой – гражданка Каштанова тоже обратилась в травму. Диагноз – перелом двух ребер, сотрясение мозга, множественные гематомы лица. И тот, и другая якобы получили травмы от неизвестных при, естественно, неизвестных обстоятельствах. Георгич почему-то мне опять отписал, хотя оба явно не малолетки. Ну, черт с ним. Вот я сегодня их и вызвал по очереди. Ха-ха. – Волков опять зашелся в хохоте. – И знаете, что оказалось?
– Увы, не знаем, – хором ответили Кивинов и Дукалис.
– Короче говоря, вчера эта самая Каштанова позвонила своему муженьку на работку и сообщила, что домой не придет, потому как приглашена на день рождения к давней подруге. А так как подруга изволит жить очень далеко, то домой она, возможно, не успеет и поэтому переночует у этой самой подружки.
Каштанов-муж – сильно возражать не стал, потому что по натуре кобелек, и решил тут же воспользоваться предо-ставившейся возможностью в своих интимных целях. Примчавшись домой, он нашел какую-то газету с рекламой бюро интимных услуг и решил заняться свободной любовью. Позвонил по первому попавшемуся телефону и заказал не просто девочку, а чтобы со всеми удобствами сауна, массаж и прочее. Через час приехали за ним ребятишки, посадили в тачку и отвезли в какой-то притон, где никаких саун не оказалось и в помине. Предложили вместо сауны пожелтевшую ванну. Потом содрали задаток и сказали ждать объект любви. Ждет он, ждет, мечтает, значит, о предстоящей случке, а тут дверь отворяется и вводят коты-сутенеры его собственную женушку, которая, по его глубокому убеждению, сейчас должна находиться у подружки, тогда как на самом-то деле она втихаря проституточкой подрабатывала.
Что тут началось! Я, честно говоря, там не был, но представить могу. В общем, она ему чуть член не оторвала, а он ей фонарей понавешал и ребра переломал. Ну, а потом оба в травму пошли и наврали, что их неизвестные отлупили. Самое интересное, что задаток им не вернули.
– Ну, и что тут смешного? – переглянулись Дукалис с Кивиновым. – У людей, можно сказать, семейная драма, а тебе только бы посмеяться. Ты себя на месте этого мужика представь. Птица-хохотун.
– Ты карликов нашел своих? – спросил Кивинов.
– Нет еще…
– Вот и ищи их, а не гогочи на весь коридор.
Кивинов вышел из кабинета, пару раз хохотнул и вернулся к себе. Сев на стул, он пощелкал ручкой и задумался. Вчерашний визит к старушкам давал пищу для размышлений. В третьей квартире, которую он посетил, кроме больной, проживали ее дети и внуки. Леночка и там произвела на жильцов хорошее впечатление. Но в отличие от предыдущей квартиры, здесь никаких пустых ампул Кивинов не обнаружил по причине того, что их уже выкинули. Но зато узнал одну небольшую тонкость. Использованные ампулы она не уносила с собой, как в предыдущей квартире, а оставляла на столе. Конечно, это еще ни о чем не говорит, но все равно непонятно.
Заглянул Петров.
– Что вы там смеялись?
– Да не мы, а этот карлик-Волков. Ему палец покажи – ржет. Мне уже перед людьми неудобно.
– Понятно. – Миша сел на диван. – Устал я. Все бумаги пишу, уже в глазах рябит. Ты посчитай – у меня сорок «глухарей», если в каждое дело хотя бы по две справки сунуть, получается восемьдесят страниц. Так роман можно написать.
– А ты, как Волков, делай. Этот хохотун из дел «куклы» творит, лишь бы потолще были. Все равно их никто не читает.
– А где бумаги столько взять чистой?
– А кто тебе сказал, что он туда чистую пихает. У него жена в метро работает, вот и таскает домой всякие плакати-ки – «Правила пользования метрополитеном», а он их в дело вшивает.
– Оригинал. Надо будет тоже что-нибудь такое раздобыть. Поговорю с женой, она в роддоме работает, может «Памятку молодой матери» принесет?
– Тоже неплохо. Главное – творческий подход.
– А ты-то о чем горюешь?
– Да все с Воробьем не могу разобраться. Там нехорошая картина выплывает. Эта убитая мадам занималась непотребными вещами – заменяла лекарства с содержанием наркотиков на обычный димедрол и колола старухам.
– Ну и что? Это вовсе не говорит о том, что Воробей не мог ее задушить. А, извини меня, лекарства, думаю, не одна она заменяет.
– Это все верно. Но у нее есть подружка – некая Мали-нина Рита, которая накануне убийства Ковалевской резко исчезает с горизонта, никому ничего не объясняя.
– Да брось ты. Может хахаля нашла, а ты сразу начинаешь версии творить.
Кивинов пощелкал ручкой.
– И все же я бы очень хотел встретиться с этим хахалем. Я знаю Воробья, у него кишка тонка человека убить.
– А что, есть наметки на этого Малининского дружка?
– Только имя, и то неточное. То ли Артур, то ли Альберт. И больше ничего.
– Да, трудновато. Нет, если постараться, то найти можно всегда, только знать бы, что не пустышка. Я вон, помню, команду вычислил. Никаких зацепок. Мужика ограбили в квартире. Все в масках, попробуй найди. А потерпевший, когда его архаровцы эти вязали, возьми да цапни одного за палец. Больно, до крови. Я и смекнул, что пальчик-то загноится, и товарищ в маске придет в травмпункт, но уже без маски. Отстучал телетайп на весь город, что если куда поступит телефонограмма из травмпункта о ранениях пальцев, сроч-ненько дать нам знать, И точно ведь, потащился этот клоун в травму. Пальчик заболел у мальчонки. Нам сообщили, мы его и хапнули. А дома вещички нашли. Ты тогда болел. Я к чему это: что, может быть, и в твоем варианте зацепочка есть. Главное – прямолинейно, схематично не думать. Попробуй откуда-нибудь сбоку подлезть.
– Легко сказать. Альберт-Артур и все.
– А может не все? Вот прикинь-ка…
Инга сидела на диване. Альберт, не снимая пальто, стоял перед ней.
– Альбертик, ну что же это такое, а? Прости меня. Боже, да о чем я? Я не виновата, правда. Все так неожиданно, у меня живот до сих пор не проходит.
– Ты запомнила его?
– Нет. Темно было. – Инга вытерла платочком глаза и поплотнее завернулась в накинутый на плечи халат.
– Да, весело. Ты очень подвела меня. Хуже всего, что у меня сейчас нет денег, а возвращать их надо, иначе мне – вилы. Мало того, за то, что я вовремя их не отдал, мне врубили «счетчик». Знаешь, что это такое?
– Примерно.
– А я не примерно. И как-то не хочется из-за этих денег голову терять. В прямом смысле.
– Альберт, что же делать?
Альберт достал пачку сигарет и закурил. Затем внимательным взглядом посмотрел на Ингу.
– А может не так все было, девочка?
Инга вздрогнула.
– Господи, да не не нужны мне эти деньги. Зачем?
Альберт продолжал смотреть на Ингу.
– Хорошо. Деньги надо вернуть. Но пока я не знаю как. Кое-что я смогу продать. Кое-где перезанять. Но и тебе придется часть найти.
– Конечно. Я домой напишу, мама соберет сколько сможет.
– Это несерьезно и долго. А с каждым днем сумма возрастает.
– А может подруги выручат? – спросила Инга, хотя и сама не верила, что кто-то даст ей в долг.
– Попробуй спросить. И вот еще. Ты учишься? Надо будет на время с учебой распроститься и устроиться на работу.
– Бросить институт?
– Возьми академку.
– А куда я устроюсь? У меня ни знакомых в городе, ни профессии. Кто меня возьмет?
– Я найду тебе работу. По возможности, денежную. Пока не могу сказать где, но кое-какие наметки у меня есть. Деньги будешь отдавать мне. В течение месяца я рассчитаюсь с долгом, и ты будешь должна только мне. Ясно?
– Да, да, Альбертик, я же все понимаю.
– И не называй меня Альбертиком.
– Хорошо.
– Значит так. Завтра я заеду и поговорим о работе уже более подробно. Думаю, за сегодня я что-нибудь подберу.
Он застегнул пальто, поправил укладку и пошел к двери. На пороге он обернулся и еще раз посмотрел на Ингу.
– И давай договоримся без глупостей. И, пожалуй, вот еще что.
Он вернулся к столу, вырвал из тетрадки чистый лист, достал ручку и протянул ее Инге.
– Напиши расписку. Пока на три миллиона.
– Ты думаешь, я тебя обману?
– Меня очень многие обманывали, так что, извини, привычка. Бери.
Инга безропотно взяла ручку.
– Что писать?
– Я же сказал, расписку. В произвольной форме. Такая-то такая-то должна в трехмесячный срок вернуть знакомому по имени Альберт три миллиона рублей. Число и подпись.
– Но это же нереально!
– У тебя нет выбора. И потом это моя забота найти тебе работу, потому что в случившемся виноват я сам, доверив тебе деньги.
Последняя фраза немного успокоила Ингу, и она написала расписку. Альберт свернул листок и убрал в пальто.
– И поменьше болтай, – выходя из комнаты, напоследок произнес он.
Начальнику отдела внутренних расследований ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга полковнику милиции Чеснокову
РАПОРТ
Докладываю, что в ходе работы по делу «Твин-Фикс» мной произведен оперативный осмотр кабинета оперуполномоченного УР 85 отделения милиции Петрова-Соловьева. Осмотр был произведен под видом заявителя, у которого украли кошелек. В момент, когда Петров был вызван из кабинета к городскому телефону, находившемуся в дежурной части (вызов осуществил сотрудник нашего отдела), мной был осмотрен стол проверяемого.
Конвертов с какими-либо деньгами не обнаружено. Обнаружено: две пустых бутылки из-под водки «Русская», колода карт, пустой газовый балончик, иголка с ниткой, несколько бланков «Памятка молодой матери», несколько чистых листов бумаги и складной нож. Осмотреть сейф не представилось возможным.
Старший оперуполномоченный отдела внутренних расследований майор милиции Тыртычный
Кивинов стоял в очереди за хлебом. Очередь была длинной, а поэтому можно было пока поломать голову над смертью Леночки. Рита Малинина так и не объявлялась. Кивинов звонил на вахту в общежитии, где пояснили, что в последние дни ее там не наблюдали. На всякий случай Кивинов отстучал телетайп в Челябинск с просьбой проверить ее квартиру, но ответа пока не было.
Как искать Альберта-Артура, он и близко себе не представлял.
Вспомнились слова Миши о том, чтобы подлезть сбоку. Но в его случае хоть палец был, а здесь? Брать в расчет подруг не приходится, раз ближайшая ничего про этого Артура не знает. Ничего. Почти. А где это почти? Ну-ка, ну-ка, напрягай мозги, очередь длинная. Мариша проводила Риту в Челябинск, а спустя некоторое время после возвращения та уже болтала по телефону со своим милым. Ага. Не исключено, что с Альбертом Ритка познакомилась в Челябинске и звонила ему туда. Нет, нет, с автомата туда не позвонишь. Стало быть звонила куда-то сюда, в Питер. И какой из всего этого следует вывод? Ха. Самый простой. Они могли познакомиться в самолете, а стало быть можно поискать билетики в Пулково. Шансов крайне мало, все это может оказаться лирикой и ерундой, но попробовать стоит. Все равно ничего другого нет.
Купив батон, Кивинов вернулся в отделение, позвонил на вахту общежития Сан-Гига, попросил позвать Марину, которая, как ни странно, оказалась дома, и уточнил у нее день, когда она провожала Риту в Челябинск и каким рейсом Малинина вернулась в Питер. Затем, напечатав запрос, он рванул в Пулково.
Спустя три часа он уже снова сидел в своем кабинете и смотрел на выписанные фамилии. Мужчин с именем Альберт-Артур на данных рейсах не оказалось, но имелись три фамилии с инициалом имени в виде буквы «А». Оставалось прокинуть их по адресному бюро с учетом имеющегося номера паспорта и получить остальные данные. Процедура не очень приятная, потому как девчата, сидящие в бюро, не очень любят давать сведения по неполным данным. Но ничего. Приходилось рассчитывать на собственное обаяние, которое по телефону, правда, все равно передать было нельзя.
Кивинов узнал суточный пароль у дежурного и стал названивать в ЦАБ. Когда через полчаса он закончил свой вычислительный процесс, то готов был прыгать от счастья вместе со стулом. Одного из пассажиров звали Альберт.
ГЛАВА 9
– Альберт, а зачем это надо?
Альберт переключил передачу и нажал кнопку прикуривателя.
– Послушай, мы завязли по уши, так что давай договоримся – то, что ты будешь делать, ты должна воспринимать как нечто неоспоримое. Если ты можешь заработать такую сумму в другом месте – ради Бога, я не держу. Если не можешь, будешь делать то, что предлагают другие.
Он прикурил и приостановил машину на светофоре.
– Все равно. Кому это надо?
– Я не знаю, кому это надо и зачем. Я только нашел тебе денежную работу. Я пришел к людям и спросил, где девушка твоего положения может заработать такие деньги. Мне предложили то, что я тебе сейчас объяснил. И все. Мне больше ничего не рассказывали. Сейчас нам надо дать ответ – да или нет, не задавая никаких лишних вопросов. Понятно?
– А если я не соглашусь?
– Вот этого лучше не делать. Я не сторонник грубой силы и угроз, и меня очень трудно разозлить. Но если я разозлюсь, меня очень трудно успокоить, а поэтому у тебя два пути – либо вернуть деньги, либо согласиться.
Инга не стала больше задавать вопросов. В конце концов это всего на каких-то три месяца. Пускай она не знает, зачем все это потребовалось. Так даже лучше, к ней никаких претензий не будет. Может, все еще кончится хорошо. Как в ее снах. Последние дни ей каждую ночь снилась мама. Жалко, что мамы сейчас нет с ней. Очень жалко.
– Мы приехали, – произнес Альберт. – Мне надо идти давать ответ. Решай быстрее – ты соглашаешься?
Инга посмотрела на грязный подъезд дома, вздохнула и ответила:
– Да.
Кивинов дежурил по заявлениям. В отделении существовала устная договоренность между операми, что тот, кто дежурит, не занимается никакими своими материалами, никого не вызывает, а если его вызывают в РУВД или Главк, он меняется дежурствами. Поэтому Кивинов вынужден был перенести кое-какие мероприятия, связанные с Альбертом, на завтра, а сейчас со скучающим видом слушал историю какой-то женщины, у которой подрезали сумочку в троллейбусе. Слушая, он периодически задавал вопросы, сводящиеся в основном к тому, что не могла ли заявительница сама потерять кошелек. Вопросы эти были стандартными, заученными, можно сказать, наизусть. Что было вполне понятно. Карманника можно поймать только с поличным, поэтому возбуждай дело, не возбуждай, все равно ворюгу не привлечешь и денег не вернешь. А показатели вещь суровая. Зачем же их портить, возбуждая явно не раскрываемое дело? В прокуратуре на эти преступления тоже смотрели достаточно трезво, и если появлялась лазейка, опера благополучно списывали материал. Конечно, Кивинову было жалко женщину. Он понимал, что это ее последние деньги, что у нее маленький ребенок и нет мужа, но, кроме сочувствия, ничем помочь ей не мог.
Женщина перестала плакать и убрала платок в сумку.
–Мне можно идти?
– Подождите, я сейчас запишу ваши данные, на всякий случай. Денег, конечно, мы вам не вернем, это я вам прямо говорю. Но вдруг кто попадется с вашим кошельком.
Это были лишь слова успокоения. За шесть лет, что Кивинов проработал в отделении, никто с чужими кошельками не попадался.
– Никогда не знаешь, где найдешь, где потеряешь, – продолжал успокаивать гражданку Кивинов. – Деньги вещь наживная. Судьба такая – сегодня спиной, а завтра лицом, или наоборот. У нас на территории случай был. Выпивали три мужика на квартире, не поделили стакан, передрались, потом спать вместе завалились. Утром встают, а один мертвый. Человека завалили, не шуточное дело. Решили темноты дождаться да в пруд товарища своего спихнуть. Так и сделали. Да не вышло, по пути постовые их тормознули вместе с трупом. Они, естественно, сразу и признались, ну а куда деваться? Задержали обоих на трое суток. А через день из морга звонят и говорят, что товарищ их, извиняемся, умер не от побоев, а от алкогольного опьянения. Они из камеры вышли, ну, и на радостях снова напились, да так крепко, что один не сдюжил и тоже помер от спирта. А сел бы в тюрьму, глядишь, и жив был бы. Вот вам и судьба. Я это к тому говорю, что тот, кто ваши деньги свистнул, тоже плохо кончит. Поверьте, Хотя я в приметы не очень верю.
– Я тоже, – грустно ответила женщина.
В этот самый момент тишину Кивиновского кабинета разорвал истеричный гогот Волкова.
Женщина от неожиданности вздрогнула и удивленно посмотрела на Кивинова. Тот, уже привыкнув к подобным звукам из соседнего кабинета, и глазом не моргнул, лишь шар-нул по столу ладонью и прошипел:
– Ну, мерин несмазанный, достал ты меня своим ржанием!
Он попросил женщину подождать и ринулся в Волков-ский кабинет. На сей раз все оказалось весьма прозаично. Волков изъял где-то видик и переносной телевизор и теперь наслаждался какой-то американской комедией, по обыкновению изливая все свои положительные эмоции наружу. Кивинов захлопнул дверь.
– Слушай, горлопан, я тебя по-человечески прошу: или кончай ржать, или переезжай в другое крыло! Во ты у меня где!
– Да погоди ты. Посмотри кино лучше. «Один дома» называется. Обхохочешься.
– У меня люди.
– Ну прогони и приходи. Вместе посмеемся. Во, гляди, гляди. Ха-ха-ха!
Волков опять принялся раздувать щеки. Кивинов, поняв, что Волкова все равно не угомонить, махнул рукой и вернулся к себе. Там, записав данные потерпевшей, он проводил ее до дверей и сел за стол в ожидании следующего заявителя. «Один дома». Да, знакомое название, надо будет посмотреть. Кивинов вытащил из висящей на стуле куртки свежий номер «Криминального вестника» и начал читать. Одна из небольших заметок на второй полосе привлекла его внимание, и он еще раз пробежал ее глазами. Потом откинулся на спинку стула и хлопнул себя по лбу. Ох, мать вашу! «Один дома», вот в чем дело. «Один дома». Какие там, к черту, наркотики! Вот почему Леночка не забирала ампулы во второй квартире! Конечно, это же такие деньги! Куда там левая продажа лекарств! Тьфу, семечки. А здесь! Но почему димедрол? Это единственное, что выпадает из логической схемы. Но это можно кое у кого уточнить. Так, а дальше? А дальше Альберт я как можно быстрее. Кивинов достал из стола блокнот с телефонами и начал набирать номер своего знакомого врача.
В половине четвертого, закончив дежурство, он зашел к Соловцу. У того сидел уже закончивший просмотр кинокомедии Волков.
Кивинов уселся в рядом стоящее кресло и закинул ногу на ногу. Славик, как всегда размахивая руками, что-то живописно втолковывал шефу. Кивинов давно заметил, что Волкову больше нравится не суть его рассказов, а сам процесс, потому как в процессе этом происходила эмоциональная разрядка Славика.
– Ну я ему пару раз кодексом по башке долбанул, он мигом все вспомнил.
– Ну, и что он там вспомнил?
– Я его спрашиваю, зачем же ты, щегол, тачки-то палишь, а? Партизан, что ли? А он мне – чтобы отпечатков не было. Я ему – каких-таких отпечатков? А он – пальцев. Не, Георгич, ты слышишь, он, значит, зеркало свинтит, а потом машину палит, чтобы отпечатков не оставлять. Книжек начитался, мать его. Двенадцать лет, а все туда же – отпечатки. Слышь, Кивин, – обратился к Кивинову Волков, – в 84-м пожигателя нашего тормознули. Ну, гаденыш. Может его потерпевшим погорельцам отдать?
– Я б не рисковал. У нас и так с тяжкими преступлениями завал.
– Не, Георгич, я все понимаю. Сам в двенадцать лет стекла бил и кефиром с крыш в прохожих швырялся, но чтоб такое! Вон, ко мне сегодня директор школы прибегала. Не знаю, говорит, что делать. Задала детишкам-третьеклассникам сочинение на тему «Кем ты хочешь стать?» Один и написал «хочу быть бригадиром». Ну, она, конечно, уточнить решила, каким Вовик бригадиром стать хочет – строителей или заводских рабочих. А он – вы что, Светлана Санна, тамбовским я хочу быть бригадиром, ну, или каким-нибудь еще. Тут до нее дошло. Хорошо, валидол под рукой оказался. Детишки-шалунишки. А в старших классах что творится? Какому-то оболтусу папашка за каждую пятерку по десять штук дает. Так он со своими дружками математику ихнему и предложили по пять кусков за пятерку. И самое интересно, тот берет! А что, зарплата маленькая, на обеды не хватает. А так какой-никакой приработок. Неплохо, а? А чего мы с заявителей денег не берем? Повесили бы таксу на дверях, глядишь, и материалов бы поубавилось. Ну, ладно, пойду, запишу с поджигателя объяснение, проведу воспитательную процедуру в виде порки ремнем да выкину.
Волков поднялся с дивана и исчез за дверью.
– Господи, сейчас еще и визг начнется, – недовольно произнес Кивинов.
– Что у тебя?
– Есть одна мысля, Георгич. Я тебе сейчас обскажу в двух словах, может, что присоветуешь?
Кивинов изложил свои мысли по поводу Воробьева и поделился последними догадками.
– Это, конечно, хорошо, но во-первых, между убийством Ковалевской и твоей версией пока нет никакой связи, а во-вторых, эта история кажется мне маловероятной. Нет, конечно, сейчас всякое бывает, но, по-моему, ты все усложняешь.
– Георгич, не хватает какой-то мелочи, которая прячется где-то рядом, но мне ее не ухватить. И чувствую, что она лежит на поверхности, но где – не знаю.
– Короче, чего тебе надо?
– Да ничего, пару дней и Петрова в придачу. Попробуем обернуться.
– Народа не хватает.
– Я понимаю, Георгич. Но дельце-то стоит того. Такого у нас еще не бывало.
– Хорошо, бери Петрова. Только держи меня в курсе, а то вляпаетесь куда-нибудь.
– Ну, Андрюха, ты меня и подставил. Я его за грудки, а он ни сном, ни духом. Никакой Риты-Маргариты знать-не-знаю, в Челябинск, да, летал, но никаких знакомств в самолете не заводил и, вообще, буду жаловаться.
Далее следовали менее благозвучные выражения, поэтому Кивинов поплотнее прижал трубку к уху, чтобы сидевшая у него женщина ничего не услышала.
– Миша, ну зачем же за грудки? Я же тебя попросил, так, аккуратненько его пощупать, но не в прямом смысле. Я надеюсь, ты не слишком далеко зашел в своем праведном гневе?
– В следующий раз сам поедешь щупать. Выдумываешь всякое.
– А зачем он в Челябинск летал?
– В командировку.
– Точно?
Все документы на руках. Нет, ты представь, у него дома жена, дочь, а я его на какую-то Риту из Сан-Гига напрягаю, с которой он в самолете познакомился. Я ж не знал, что у этого Альберта такая жена ревнивая. В общем, если б я вовремя не свинтил, то и мне бы досталось.
– Ладно, приезжай, в отделе договорим.
Кивинов повесил трубку, быстренько ответил на вопросы дамы, пришедшей по какому-то старому делу, выпроводил се и задумался.
«Опять пустышка. Что и требовалось ожидать. Таких совпадений не бывает. А что теперь? Все с нуля?»
Утром он отправил Петрова домой к Альберту, чтобы тот поболтал с соседями: а потом и с самим Альбертом, так, аккуратненько, без напряга. И как оказалось, все напрасно. Вариант с самолетом провалился. А может действительно все это ерунда? Воробья жалко. Стенку он, конечно, не получит, но лет пятнадцать него в кармане. Но слишком все очевидно.
Кивинов сел за стол и начал листать какой-то материал. Пролистав его до конца, он так ничего и не понял, поэтому принялся читать по новой, но вскоре захлопнул папку. Мысли все время возвращались к истории с Воробьевым. Кивинов врубил радио, чтобы немного отвлечься. Приемник был настроен на коммерческую волну, где крутили одни модные хиты и рекламу. Сейчас пел Меркьюри. Знакомая песенка, правда, немного тоскливая. Последние аккорды слились с голосом ведущего.
– «Show must go on». Да, несмотря ни на что, шоу должно продолжаться, об этом поведала группа «Куин» и Фред-ди Меркьюри.
Голос ведущего перебила реклама. Кивинов убавил звук. «А ведь точно, шоу должно продолжаться! Ага, ребятишки, это же, можно сказать, основной принцип развитого капитализма. Как же я не дотумкал?»
Кивинов быстренько собрал документы со стола, спрятал их в сейф, накинул куртку и вышел из кабинета.
ГЛАВА 10
Инга позвонилась в двери. Спустя минуту замки лязгнули, и старческий голос спросил:
– Кто?
– Медсестра. Уколы.
Двери распахнулись. Старушка отошла в сторону, пропуская Ингу.
– Ты новенькая, дочка?
– Да. Второй день. Вы Озерская?
– Да, голубушка.
– Где у вас можно руки вымыть?
– Пройди на кухню. Полотенце чистое. Я пойду в комнату.
Инга вымыла руки, взяла из прихожей сумочку и прошла в комнату.
– Как тебя звать, дочка?
– Инга.
– Славное имя. Ты тоже студентка?
– Да. Подрабатываю в поликлиннике.
– Что делать, время сейчас тяжелое. Хотя и в мою молодость не легче было.
– Вы одна живете?
– Одна. Сын погиб в конце войны, еще мальчишкой был. В бомбежку попал. Мужа под Киевом убили. Сестра есть, но в Кишиневе, а это сейчас вроде как заграница.
Инга достала шприц и приладила одноразовую иглу.
– Где у вас лекарства?
– Вон, на столе. Ты ко мне теперь постоянно приходить будешь?
– Да, наверное.
– Хорошо. Я сразу вижу людей, ты умница. Хочешь чаю?
– Спасибо, но я тороплюсь.
– Посидела бы со старухой, я бы тебе много интересного порассказала, куда тебе спешить? А, ну да, ты ж еще молодая, а в молодости спешить надо.
Инга взяла плоскую коробку с лекарствами, вытащила две ампулы и незаметно сунула их в карман халата. Затем, так же незаметно, вынула из кармана две других и воткнула их в коробку. Старушка продолжала болтать и не замечала ни этих манипуляций, ни легкой бледности, ни дрожащих пальчиков новой медсестры. Инга передвинула коробку поближе к хозяйке, открыто извлекла ампулу, отломала горлышко и ввела иглу. Сделав укол, она повторила ту же самую процедуру со второй ампулой.
Старушка опустила заштопанный рукав и вздохнула.
– Много мне еще осталось?
– Я не знаю, надо в карте посмотреть. Я же в регистратуре адреса получаю.
– Может все-таки попьешь чайку? Леночка, что до тебя колола, всегда оставалась. Сейчас не ходит, уволилась, верно.
– Извините, я действительно спешу.
Инга торопливо сложила инструменты в сумочку. Туда же она бросила использованные ампулы. Так велел Альберт.
Старушка продолжала щебетать, рассказывая что-то про казачью станицу, где она родилась и про царя, которого якобы видела еще живым. Но Инга не прислушивалась. Она быстро надела пальто, попрощалась и выскочила на лестницу. Только здесь она почувствовала, что сердце колотится, как сумасшедшее, а лоб охватило жаром. Она оперлась рукой о стену, чтобы не упасть, потом прижалась к ней щекой. Стенка была влажной и холодной, но жар никак не проходил. Хорошо, что сейчас ее никто не видит. Постояв так минут пять, Инга вышла из подъезда.
Кивинов сосредоточенно разбирался в каракулях медицинского журнала. Он давно заметил, что работники медицины наверно специально учатся коряво писать, потому что во всех врачебных документах, с которыми ему приходилось сталкиваться начиная от рецепта и кончая его медицинской карточкой, корявость почерка превышала все нормы. Он и сам не обладал каллиграфическим почерком, но его корявость, по придуманной им десятибалльной системе, равнялась пяти. У Соловца, к примеру, – трем, а у Петрова – семи. Пожалуй, во всем отделении один Волков был по этому показателю несомненным лидером.
Ну, а тут – поди, разбери. Кивинов захлопнул журнал, сказал медсестре, что через некоторое время вернет его и поднялся в кабинет заведующей.
– Помогите, пожалуйста. Давайте за последние три месяца. Вот в этой графе чьи фамилии?
– Это медсестры, которые ходят на процедуры. Они сюда себя сами записывают. В принципе, ведение этого журнала ничем не регламентировано, мы его завели для удобства. Учет рабочего времени да и путаницы поменьше.
– Понятно. Вот это Ковалевская? Я правильно прочитал?
– Да, это она.
– А по какому принципу медсестры выбирают адреса?
– Да ни по какому. Куда хотят, туда и ходят. Лишь бы общее число посещений было в норме.
– Отлично. Я прямо у вас журнальчик полистаю, если что не пойму, переспрошу.
– Пожалуйста.
– Да, кстати, а кто заполняет вот эту часть, с данными больных?
– Лечащий врач. Вот в этой колонке – количество процедур. Сестры только вписывают свою фамилию и дату. Сразу видно, сколько посещений уже было.
– Понятно.
Кивинов достал блокнот и стал делать отметки. Через полчаса усидчивой работы он захлопнул журнал, поблагодарил заведующую, спустился вниз в регистратуру, где отдал журнал, и вышел на улицу.
Для конца марта было достаточно прохладно. За городом, наверно, еще снега полно, судя по прохожим, тащившим лыжи. Сам Кивинов не был любителем этого спорта, да и времени на загородные прогулки все равно не хватало.
Он вышел на проспект, но троллейбуса ждать не стал, а пошел пешком. Он терпеть не мог ждать транспорт, и если на горизонте ничего подходящего не вырисовывалось, шел пешком. Естественно, только в тех случаях, когда идти было недалеко. А что делать, не жизнь, а вечный цейтнот. Стояние на остановках – непозволительная роскошь, даже если никуда не спешишь.
Пройдя быстрым шагом две остановки, он подошел к знакомому дому и нырнул в подъезд.
Первое, что услышал Кивинов, вернувшись через пару часов в отделение, это страшный гогот Волкова. Правда, на сей раз он доносился не из кабинета Славика, а из дежурной части. Наверное, анекдоты травят, – подумал Кивинов. В дежурку он заходить не стал, а направился сразу к Петрову. Миша сосредоточенно выводил свои семибалльные каракули.
– Чего там Волков ржет опять? Ущемление мозговой, кости?
– Не, еще смешнее. Карлика поймали. Охрана, с поличным.
– Какого карлика? – не понял Кивинов.
– Квартирника. Ну, не совсем карлика, просто мужичка маленького роста и, главное, с тридцать вторым размером обуви. Бывший верхолаз. Какая-то там стройка на Севере прикрылась, его и сократили. Он в Питер вернулся и давай верхние этажи бомбить. По веревочке с крыши слезет и в форточку, благо рост позволяет. Волков уже всех здесь с этим самым сожрал. Карлик, это ж надо! Во, слышишь? Летит, Тунгус Метеоритович…
В эту секунду дверь распахнулось, и в комнату влетел Славик. Вид у него был прям как у рэкетира, приготовившегося к крутой разборке. Кивинов на всякий случай сел.
– Ага, Кивин! Ну что? Додразнился? Чертики, говоришь? А вот это видел? – Славик помахал у него перед носом какой-то бумажкой. – Значит так, еще раз мне свой материал подсунете, морду набью! Тебя это тоже касается, – посмотрел он на Мишу.
Затем, помахав руками с бумажкой, побрызгав слюной и пораздувая щеки, Волков помчался дальше, вероятно, донести эту радостную новость до ушей Дукалиса.
Кивинов перекрестился и, посмотрев на Мишу, рассмеялся:
– Ну, Волков дает, халявщик старый!
Миша тоже улыбнулся, но потом снова нахмурился и произнес:
– Короче, с Альбертом облом. Не тот это.
– Я уже понял.
– С тебя пузырь. Я там чуть не подрался.
– Мишель, ну я же предупреждал – поосторожнее, намеками, жестами.
– Что ты меня учишь? Не дурнее, наверное. Я уж ему и так, и сяк. А он как деревянный – сидит и репу чешет. Жена тут же плечами пожимает. Наконец достало меня все это, я его в лоб и спрашиваю – ну что ты баки мне забиваешь, Аль-бертик, да тебя пол Сан-Гига с этой Ритой видело. Блефанул, короче. Там такое потом началось. В общем, с тебя пузырь.
– Ладно, – ухмыльнулся Кивинов. – На завтра только ничего не планируй, в один адресок надо будет смотаться. С утра, скорей всего. Похоже, дельце принимает серьезный оборот.
– У тебя все время серьезные обороты. Вон, с Дукалисом езжай или с Каразией.
– Не ной. Мне тебя сам Соловец отдал. Готовься. Гирю потягай, что она у тебя без дела ржавеет?
Соловец выдохнул очередную порцию беломорного дыма, ослабил галстук и зло посмотрел на собеседника.
– Это что такое? Это вы называете работой? – тыкал пальцем в дело сидящий напротив него молодой человек в строгом костюме. Во второй его руке был зажат позолоченный «паркер», ладно гармонирующий с модной оправой очков на носу.
– Вы знаете, что все действия по делу должны документироваться? На любой шаг должна писаться справка!
– Знаю.
– Плохо вы знаете. Так, кто это дело заводил? Петров? Где он?
– Не знаю. Уехал по делам.
– А что вы вообще знаете? Почему не все страницы пронумерованы? Я в других районах был, там тоже не идеал, но у вас – ни в какие ворота…
Проверяющий перелистнул еще пару страниц.
– Послушайте. Вы приказ 001 хорошо изучали? Или даже в руки его не брали?
– Не брал. – Соловец не хотел ввязываться в бесполезную полемику и сдерживал себя, яростно покусывая гильзу папиросы. К постоянным проверкам он уже привык и относился к ним философски, как к чему-то неизбежному.
– Очень плохо. Если бы вы его изучили, то и «глухарей» бы меньше было. – Демагогические фразы ревизора, похоже, были заучены наизусть, как и номера приказов. Соловец не выдержал.
– Давайте так сделаем, – зло произнес он, – вон у нас в камере сидит мужичок. Он по пьяни своего собутыльника ножом ткнул. Естественно, не колется, так как свидетелей нет. Преступление тяжкое. Так вот, сначала вы его расколоть попробуйте, зная все приказы, а потом я, не зная приказов. И поглядим, у кого лучше получится!
Проверяющий на мгновение смутился, но, быстро оправившись, вновь завел старую песню:
– Не надо, не надо уходить в сторону. Заводить рака за камень. У вас своя работа, у меня – своя. И вот за эти дела безобразные вам придется отчитываться.
– Ага, как в кино. Он не должен уметь сам, он должен уметь учить других. Так что ли?
– Хватит, хватит. А это чье дело? Волкова? И вы тоже не знаете, где он?
– – На краже.
– Ну, ладно. Но почему план мероприятий не утвержден руководством? Руководство вообще контролирует работу по делу?
Соловец молчал.
– Значит так, я вынужден буду написать рапорт и представление по итогам проверки. Это не работа – это издевательство над работой. Какие меры будут приняты по моему рапорту, я пока сказать не могу, но, думаю, не самые приятные для вас. Много, очень много у нас кадров в милиции, не желающих работать по-новому, поэтому надо принимать меры.
Соловец с силой вдавил папиросу в пепельницу.
– Ах вот зачем ты тут копаешься?! Кадры тебе не нравятся?! Устарели, говоришь?! Поменять возникла необходимость? Где ж такие умные? Велели накопать – будет сделано? Что ж ты в эти дела пальцем тычешь, человек с новым мышлением?! Это же анахронизм! Весь мир над нами смеется, а у нас вместо компьютеров вот эти гроссбухи до сих пор. Конечно, удобно, кто-то мешает – можно убрать. Так ты бы тут эту комедию не ломал, а сразу бы свое представление строчил.
Соловец уже орал в полный голос.
– А насчет кадров я тебе вот что скажу – ментура не развалилась только потому, что в ней есть еще Петровы и Волковы, фанатики, которые еще верят, что работают не на вот эту писанину липовую, а на людей! А вы их веру на корню рубите! Давайте, куйте новые кадры. Пишите рапорта, представления, копайте!
Ревизор начал поспешно собирать свои бумажки в «дипломат». Бог его знает, что можно ожидать от этого распсихо-вавшегося зама. Лучше свалить, а крикун этот никуда не денется, поставим на место.
– Нет, ты мне скажи, кого там скинуть решили? Кому портфельчик понадобился? Какому дяде? Пламенный привет ему! Только оперов не трогайте, обожгетесь! Им от бандитов достается, а потому они злые! Не остановите, если что!
– Пугаете?
– Катись отсюда, можешь писать хозяину своему – так и так, говна накопал, разбирайтесь!
Соловец привстал из-за стола. Проверяющий быстренько взял с дивана плащ и кепку, поправил очки и шмыгнул за дверь.
Соловец опустился обратно в кресло.
«Вывел-таки, гаденыш! Знакомая песня про смену кадров».
Он подошел к шкафу, достал таблетку валидола и кинул в рот.
Козлы! Недавно паренька подстрелили на Стачек, постового, когда за бандюгой гнался. Мог ведь стрелять, а не стрелял, потому что люди кругом были. В итоге получил две пули в живот. Операция потребовалась срочная, а в больнице заявили: у нас хозрасчет, платите деньги, а не можете, везите его в свою ментовскую больницу. А в ментовской спецов нет, чтобы эту операцию сделать. В министерстве же внутренних дел отвечают, пардон, на такие вещи финансов не предусмотрено. Кончилось как всегда. Сотрудники РУВД на операцию скидывались из своего кармана, кто сколько сможет. Да в Америке он бы уже национальным героем стал, а у нас лежит в реанимации, загибается, а у министерства, видишь ли, денег нет. Зато вот на клерков этих хватает, тьфу ты, черт! И еще хотят, чтобы в милицию народ шел».
Соловец откинулся на стуле и закрыл глаза. Он не боялся последствий – могло влететь руководству, он же никого подставлять не хотел. Но выговориться было надо. Опасно все держать в себе.
– Ах, это вы, молодой человек! Я надеюсь, вы не будете снова разбрасывать мой мусор?
– Не буду, Серафима Григорьевна. Проходите, мужики. Витя, вон в ту комнату. Как самочувствие, Серафима Григорьевна?
– Замечательно, Андрей Васильевич. Скоро на улицу выйду. Ведь весна уже. Проходите, проходите.
Кивинов прошел в комнату, следом – Петров и еще один парень с большой сумкой.
– Давай, Витя, у нас пара часов в запасе, так что можно не спешить.
– Темновато здесь.
– А мы шторы откроем, да, Серафима Григорьевна? Зачем в темноте сидеть? Но хочу предупредить вас, что бы ни случилось, что бы мы тут ни делали, ничему не удивляйтесь, договорились?
Старушка кивнула головой и села на диван.
Витя оглядел комнату, потер подбородок, заглянул под кровать, затем подошел к старинному большому шкафу и распахнул створки.
– Придется здесь. Правда, боюсь, удлинителя не хватит.
– Давай, химичь.
Кивинов тоже сел на диван и начал тихонько что-то рассказывать старушке.
Сегодня Инга чувствовала себя совсем плохо. Рези в животе усилились, временами острая боль пронизывала ее всю насквозь. Последнюю ночь она вообще не могла заснуть. В редкие моменты забытья ей снился страшный мужик, который запускал свои крючковатые пальцы в ее живот и вырывал внутренности. Она просыпалась от боли. Анальгин не помогал. Инга плакала. Под утро ей все же удалось немножко вздремнуть – боль слегка отпустила. К врачу она так и не сходила, надеясь, что все пройдет само собой.
Съездив утром в институт, она покончила со всеми формальностями насчет академки и оттуда прямиком направилась в поликлинику. Страхи, связанные с ее деятельностью, постепенно улеглись. Неделя прошла спокойно. Никаких денег она пока не получила, правда, Альберт дал ей на жизнь тысяч десять, сказав, что весь ее заработок будет получать сам, а когда долг погасится, он известит. Денег у подруг ей, конечно, занять не удалось, но она на это и не рассчитывала.
Доехав до поликлиники, Инга сделала отметку в журнале и отправилась по адресам. Как всегда, в определенной последовательности, которую она для себя составила, чтобы меньше тратить времени на дорогу. Знакомый дом, знакомый подъезд, знакомая дверь. Звонок. Голос. Коридор, раковина, комната, диван. Вы лучше выглядите. Ложитесь, я сейчас. Незаметные манипуляции. Опять дрожь в руках. Спокойней, спокойней, все в порядке, все как всегда. Рукав засучите, Серафима Григорьевна. Почему вы на меня так странно смотрите? Что случилось? Давайте руку.
– Одну секундочку! – раздался за ее спиной мужской голос.
Инга резко обернулась и выронила шприц. Предусмотрительный Миша ловко поймал его на лету.
– Отлично, Мишель, теперь, если ты с такой же скоростью притащишь понятых, цены тебе не будет.
Створки шкафа в углу комнаты распахнулись, и оттуда вылез Витя с видеокамерой на плече.
– Как у нас дела, Витяй?
– В порядке. Отличный ракурс!
– Давай сюда. Понятые сейчас будут. А ну-ка, мадам, карманчики наружу, – обратился Кивинов к Инге.
– Зечем? – каким-то загробным голосом спросила она.
– Посмотреть хотца.
Кивинов уже раскрыл пачку с оставшимися лекарствами и кивнул на нее эксперту. Тот наклонил объектив.
– Ну, где там Мишель? Понятых не найти, эка проблема. Ладно, давай без них, в случае чего потом доснимешь. Сеньора, ну я же попросил, все из карманов и вон на тот столик.
– Кто вы?
– Ах, да, пардон. 85 отделение милиции, самое лучшее отделение в мире. Но если быть формальным до безобразия, то уже не отделение, а отдел» Нас укоротили.
Инга опустил руку в карман халата, вытащила ампулы и положила на стол. Кивинов опять кивнул Вите. После окончания съемки он подошел к столу и поближе рассмотрел ампулы.
– Отлично. Да, веселые ребята. Витяй, ты закончишь, запечатай это хозяйство в конверт, хотя нет, постой, надо понятых дождаться. Серафима Григорьевна, вы не могли бы пойти посидеть на кухне, нам тут надо пару вопросиков прояснить, а мы люди некультурные, всякое может вырваться, противное вашему дворянскому слуху.
– Да я не дворянка. Господи. – Старушка надела тапочки и вышла в коридор.
– Ну-с, мадам. Зачнем, помолясь? Объясните, пожалуйста, как все это понимать? Ой, совсем забыл. Если я не ошибаюсь, – Кивинов заглянул в блокнотик, – вы Инга Соколова?
Инга кивнула.
– Ну так я жду ответа.
– Я не знаю.
– Я так и думал. Вот странность. Сколько ни сталкиваюсь со всякими злодеями, первое, что они отвечают на абсолютно любой мой вопрос, это «Я не знаю!» Так что я не удивлен. А знаете, что они начинают говорить спустя некоторое время? «Я не хотел, простите». Вы, наверное, тоже не хотели?
Инга заплакала.
– Это уже хорошо. Раз слезы, значит раскаяние. Витяй, сгоняй на кухню, принеси даме воды. Может сигаретку? Ну, ладно. Все равно рано или поздно придется что-нибудь говорить, так давайте ускорим приближение этого приятного момента.
Эксперт принес целый чайник воды, решив, вероятно, что дамочка будет реветь долго и не стоит утруждать себя лишней беготней на кухню.
Ингу била мелкая дрожь. Перед глазами плыли круги. Она закрыла глаза, но тут же открыла. Ей почудилось, что тот страшный мужик опять запускает свои пальцы ей в живот. Инга застонала. Начались боли.
Кивинов вздохнул. К подобным сценам он привык. Но ничего, сейчас спектакль закончится, и появится трезвый расчет.
– Я правда ничего не знаю. Меня попросили. Зачем – не знаю.
– Давай-ка поподробнее и не суетись.
Инга помолчала немного и начала свой рассказ с самого начала – с момента знакомства с Альбертом. Минут через пятнадцать она закончила.
– Ну, и кто это таинственный Альберт?
– Парень, парень…
Только тут Инга вспомнила, что ничего про него не знает. Он ведь не оставил ей ни телефона, ни адреса. Он все время приезжал сам.
– Я не знаю, – опять ответила она. – Альберт… он ничего не говорил про себя, поверьте.
– Телефон, адрес?
– Нет, ничего,
– Сомневаюсь. Как сомневаюсь и в том, что тебе неизвестно, зачем все это делалось. Ты же почти врач, стало быть, в лекарствах соображаешь.
– Я только на втором курсе.
– Все равно. Но я могу тебе напомнить, зачем ты колола эти лекарства, а ты мне напомнишь про Альберта. О'кей?
Инга не ответила.
Кивинов взял со стола конверт с ампулами, достал оттуда парочку и продемонстрировал Инге.
– Что это такое, говорить, надеюсь, не надо? Или надо? Хорошо. Это самый обычный димедрол. Всем известное успокаивающее средство, вполне безобидное лекарство. А вот эта штучка посерьезней будет. Мышьячок, доза, правда, пустяш-ная, сразу не убьет. Такими дозами, как мне подсказали знающие люди, обычно пользуются стоматологи. Но мышьячок имеет одно очень любопытное свойство, он не выводится организмом, а накапливается в нем, поэтому надо сделать не один укол, и не два. А димедрол для того, чтобы действие мышьяка слишком уж не сказывалось. Адская смесь! Человеку очень хорошо после такого укола, ему легко, он засыпает, он как бы парит во сне. А после десятой-пятнадцатой инъекции он улетает и не возвращается. Врубаешься? Один укол в левую руку, второй в правую. И никаких следов, никакое вскрытие не покажет, отчего он умер, потому что исследование на мышьяк вещь дорогая и трудоемкая, и из-за каких-то стариков никто этим заниматься на будет. Напишут «отек мозга» – ив землю. Ты хочешь сказать, что не знала? Что какой-то Альберт давал тебе эти ампулы и не сказал, зачем это надо? Чушь собачья!
Голос Кивинова набирал обороты.
– Тогда я скажу, зачем это надо! И попробуй, сучка, еще раз сказать мне, что ты чего-то там не знаешь! Не посмотрю, что ты баба, мигом расколочу твою глупую башку об стол и волью тебе в мозги эти ампулы! Ты видишь эту комнату? Сколько здесь метров? Не знаешь? Тут двадцать четыре метра. Не догадываешься, к чему я это говорю? Что, так и не догадываешься? Ух, мать вашу! Так вот, деточка, ты убивала этих несчастных одиноких старух из-за каких-то поганых квадратных метров! Понятно? Ты занималась убийствами. Напомнить адреса, где ты еще проводила свои оздоровительные сеансы? А теперь, если в тебе есть еще хоть капля того чувства, которое зовется совестью, ты мне все расскажешь, все! И про Альберта, и про всех остальных из вашей веселой компании. И пошевеливайся! Дорога ложка дегтя к обеду, как говорят мудрые.
– Я не знаю никого, – уже не говорила, а шептала, словно в горячечном бреду, Инга. – Альберт живет где-то возле Московского вокзала. Он мне сам говорил, но я правда ничего не знаю.
– Врешь! – саданул кулаком по столу Кивинов. Ампулы подлетели на несколько сантиметров. – Вспоминай живее.
– У него машина, кажется, БМВ, но номеров я не помню, темного, синего цвета.
– Еще что?
– О Господи, ну что же еще вам надо? Да вот, пистолет. Я не знаю, врал он или нет, но у него пистолет газовый есть. Он сказал, что в милиции зарегистрирован. Модель такая интересная, как змея называется.
– Кобра?
– Да, да.
– С барабаном?
– Да, револьвер. Все, больше ничего не знаю, хоть убейте.
– Любопытная история. Тебя грабят, какому-то Альберту включают счетчик, а отрабатывать деньги он тебя заставляет весьма оригинальным способом.
– Но это же правда!
– И грабителя ты, конечно, тоже не запомнила?
– Темно было. Только крест белый на спине, скошенный такой.
Кивинов уставился в пол. …А может не свистит? Неправдоподобно все как-то. Но опять этот белый крест.
– Витяй, где там Мишель? Совсем спятил, он что, в Африку за понятыми поехал? Так, крошка, сейчас мы все это тут оформим и поедешь с нами, побеседуем поподробнее. Альтбертик-то к тебе должен наведаться, верно?
Инга закачалась. Мужик опять начал протягивать к ней свои страшные лапы. Комната перевернулась вверх ногами, острая боль пронзила все тело, и она, как подкошенная, рухнула на пол.
Кивинов от неожиданности даже привстал с дивана.
–Мать твою, что это с ней? Витяй, там в. прихожей телефон есть, вызови «скорую», скажи что-нибудь такое, чтобы быстрее приехали.
Кивинов приподнял Ингу и переложил ее на диван. «Тьфу, черт, этого еще не хватало. Потом ведь скажет, что менты избили, и не докажешь ничего».
Он вышел на лестничную площадку, посмотрел в проем и крикнул:
– Мишель! Где ты там?
Вниз по лестнице прокатилось гулкое эхо. Петров не ответил. «Ну, точно, в Африку поехал».
Кивинов вернулся в квартиру. Серафима Григорьевна была уже в. комнате и суетилась вокруг Инги.
– Господи, такая молодая…
Через пять минут в двери позвонились. Приехала «скорая».
Кивинов в двух словах объяснил врачу-мужчине ситуацию. Тот прошел в комнату и склонился над Ингой. Затем пощупал пульс, потрогал голову.
– Включите свет.
Эксперт щелкнул выключателем. Врач распахнул халат Инги, расстегнул пуговицы ее блузки. Кивинов из скромности отвернулся.
Еще через пять минут врач обратился к Кивинову:
– Вы ей кто?
– Да никто. Из милиции мы.
Открыв свою сумку, врач достал шприц, надломил ампулу и быстренько ввел лекарство в вену Инги. Лицо его было крайне встревоженным.
– Похоже, у нее перитонит. Может не выкарабкаться. Где здесь телефон?
Кивинов кивнул в коридор. Врач вышел.
– Это 186-я. Тупая травма живота, подозреваю перитонит. В институт скорой помощи? Понял.
Два санитара уже перекладывали Ингу на носилки.
– Какова перспектива? – спросил Кивинов.
– Сейчас на стол. Время на минуты. Больше ничего сказать не могу. Родственники у нее есть?
– Не знаю, но если что, я найду.
– Найдите. Все. Она будет в институте скорой помощи, Куда давать телефонограмму?
Кивинов подумал немного и ответил:
– В 85 отделение милиции.
ГЛАВА 11
Парой часов позже Кивинов вернулся к себе в отдел. Петрова он так и не дождался, тот как в воду канул. Понятых он нашел сам. Особенно не вдаваясь в подробности, он сунул им акт изъятия ампул, где они оставили свои автографы. Эксперт поехал в РУВД, а Кивинов – в отделение.
Для начала он заглянул в дежурку узнать, не звонил ли Петров. В дежурке царило оживление. На скамейке для задержанных лежал отделенческий дознаватель Вася и держался за глаз. Над ним хлопотали несколько участковых, дежурный и Дукалис. В центре стоял здоровенный мужик и виновато разводил руками.
– Что тут у вас стряслось? – поинтересовался Кивинов. Дукалис обернулся и, взяв Кивинова под руку, вывел в коридор.
– Ну, умора! – произнес он, давясь от хохота. – Вон, дядьку видел здорового? Это отец девки одной потерпевшей. Ее один ухарь в подъезде зажал, ну и того самого, изнасиловал, а потом удрал. Девка сразу милицию вызвала. Мужик тот был приметный, постовые его тормознули и сюда приволокли. А папаша-то узнал когда, сразу прибежал: «Где этот гад, что мою дочку того-этого?» А Вася, бедняга, как раз в дежурке был. А ты ж Васю знаешь, у него рожа, как у последнего алкоголика, особенно после его трехдневного запоя. Вася хотел мужику что-то объяснить да не успел – тот свои маховики раскинул да как врежет Ваське промеж глаз. С насильником перепутал, короче. Сейчас извиняется.
– Да, Ваське уже второй раз везет. Фэйс у него действительно ликеро-водочный, как у хроника. Правда, первый случай был менее болезненный. Помнишь, как он профессора в наркологию возил?
– Не, не помню.
– Ну, какой-то там профессор, заслуженный человек, можно сказать, велел своим сотрудникам брошенное железо с улицы притащить для опытов по сварке. А железо то, как позднее выяснилось, кооперативу принадлежало. Хозяин в милицию – так и так, сперли металл. А там свидетели были, короче, профессора быстренько вычислили. Наши решили палку срубить, возбудили 200-ю – самоуправство. Вася дело вел. Когда закончил, повез профессора в наркологию. Знаешь же, что по нашему стремному закону надо установить – нуждается ли гражданин в лечении от пьянства или не очень. Притащил Вася профессора к врачу, а перед этим четыре дня из штопора не вылазил, водку пил. Входят они в кабинет, врач глянул на обоих, а потом и говорит профессору: «Да тут и без экспертизы все ясно, давайте запрос». Вася запрос дал, нарколог хлоп колотушку: «Следующий!» Профессор-то ничего не понял и в результате получил год условно с принудительным лечением от алкоголизма. Никто не виноват, что бе-долага-врач перепутал подследственного с сотрудником. Слушай, а Петров не отзванивался? Как сквозь землю, мать его так.
– Не знаю, спроси у Соловца.
Кивинов отправился к шефу. Как оказалось, Мишель и ему не отзванивался.
– Что делать-то?
– Подождем немного, потом информацию дадим по городу. Ни фига себе – опер из под носа пропал! Хорошенькое дело.
Кивинов двинул к себе.
– Чертовщина. Соседи-понятые говорят, никто не заходил, не звонил. Полный отпад.
Кивинов открыл сейф, пописал бумажки, воткнул вилку электрического чайника в розетку и стал обозревать небольшой милицейский двор. Водители копались в двигателе УАЗика, оживленно споря друг с другом, помдеж отдыхал на скамейке, смоля сигаретку, участковый беседовал с каким-то пьянчужкой. Понаблюдав за пейзажем, Кивинов вернулся за стол.
Петров появился так же неожиданно, как и пропал. Он, как ураган, влетел в кабинет Соловца, где сидели опера и составляли план розыска своего без вести пропавшего товарища.
Расстегнув куртку, он плюхнулся на диван начальника и задал вполне уместный в таком случае вопрос:
– Закурить есть?
Первым ответил Кивинов, причем в весьма нелестных выражениях. Затем в его поддержку послышались и другие голоса.
Миша замахал руками.
– Да погодите вы! Сейчас расскажу, дайте дух перевести.
Сделав пару затяжек, он продолжил:
– Короче говоря, вышел я, Андрюха, на лестницу понятых позвать, а там два головореза в кожаных куртках – хвать меня под руки и вниз. Я и пикнуть не успел. Передрейфил, ясное дело. Думаю, сейчас глаза завяжут. Не, не стали. Я, конечно, немного похорохорился: «В чем дело, вы хоть объясните?» Они молчат, хорошо хоть не бьют. Я прикинул; бандитам я вроде не нужен, значит свои повязали. И точно, мать их! Привезли меня в отдел внутренних расследований на Литейный, посадили в кабинете. Входят двое из ларца, одинаковых с лица, и давай вокруг меня ходить-бродить. Потом один спрашивает: «Петров ты?» Я ему: «Ну, я». Он мне чистый лист кладет и говорит: «Пиши». Я ему: «Что писать?» А он: «Все пиши». Прямо как у Жванецкого. «Что все-то?» А он: «Про связи с мафией, про деньги, которые ты от бандитов получаешь, про расписки, что с честных граждан вышибаешь».
Ну, думаю, круто! Все, что я от мафии получил, так это пулю в бок. Говорю: «Ребятки, вы не могли бы хотя бы намекнуть, а то мне сразу не вспомнить, кто сколько давал».
Один дело какое-то раскрыл и говорит: «Хорошо, сейчас дадим тебе парочку намеков. Фамилия Чернохвостов говорит о чем-нибудь?»
Я голову поломал, потом вспомнил. Была у меня на территории история с цепочкой. Понял, из-за этого мудозвона меня сюда дернули. Отличненько. Я им говорю: «Как же, есть такой деятель». Они спрашивают: «Расскажи-ка нам, как ты с него расписочку выколотил».
А магнитофон ихний шуршит, видно, смазан плохо, аж из стола слышно.
Я говорю, так, мол, и так, где-то в январе приходит ко мне мужичок, объясняет: гуляю вечером с женой, а из соседнего дома вываливает компания пьяная, человек пять. Прицепились. Заводку искали. В морду дали, ясное дело. Я ответил, а так как мастер спорта по боксу, то всю эту гопоту по подъездам и разогнал. А один гад с жены цепочку сорвал, пока мы дрались. Цепочка дорогая, тяжелая. Что мне делать, посоветуйте. Я одного из этой кодлы знаю, как раз того, что цепочку снял. Он из соседнего дома. Заявление писать или не стоит?
Я выслушал и говорю: «Зачем мужику жизнь портить? Давай его координаты, я его вызову, потолкую, может, он вернет цепочку без всяких протоколов и заяв». Заявитель согласился. Дал мне адрес, я вызвал грабителя. Вот им-то Чернохвостов и оказался. «Ну, что будем делать?» – говорю я ему.
Он в ноги упал: «Не губите, по пьяни все получилось. У меня семья, дети». Я в ответ: «Какие вопросы, родной? Давай цепочку, и мы с тобой не знакомы». Он: «Все верну. Только цепочку я потерял, могу деньгами».
– Хорошо, говорю, – деньгами так деньгами, но так как мы люди деловые, пиши расписку, а я ее заявителю отдам, вроде как гарантию твоего честного благородного слова. На этом и порешили. Он расписочку накатал, я ее потом боксеру вернул. Вот и все. Я про эту историю уж и забыл, ко мне больше никто не заходил, я решил, что все нормально.
Один опять на лист кивает опиши, мол, все это. Я написал. Потом они мне еще немного на мозги покапали да отпустили. Я так понял, что этот Чернохвостов с каким-то умником посоветовался и жалобу на меня зафигачил. Но это все ерунда. Главное получается, что орлы эти все время нас пасли. Делать им не фиг. Позвонили бы, я бы им и так все рассказал.
Кивинов с Соловцом переглянулись.
– Георгич, значит и меня пасли, и всех нас?
– Выходит.
– Черт, – воскликнул Волков, – они же срисовали меня, когда я за пивом в ларек бегал.
– Пиво их не интересует, они тоже бегают, не переживай. Вот у меня могут быть проблемы. Я на две кражи ходил и ни одну не зарегистрировал. Черт. Извини, Георгич, но я их заштампую на всякий случай. Пусть лучше пара «глухарей», чем статья за укрывательство.
– Да, хорошенькая история. Не знаешь, где влетишь.
– Мне ведь проще всего было взять с боксера заявление, штампануть колотуху и отправить этого Чернохвостова на Колыму за грабеж, – продолжал возмущаться Петров. – Так ведь нет, пошел человеку навстречу. Зараза. Теперь все официально буду делать. Георгич, у тебя выпить ничего нет? Башка раскалывается.
– Вон, в шкафу.
Петров снял куртку, остался в своем кирпичном пиджаке с потертыми рукавами, подошел к шкафу, выпил сто грамм и опять сел на диван,
– Андрюха, как у тебя-то там? С медсестрой этой?
– Все нормально. Медсестричка в реанимации с тупой травмой живота.
– Ну ты уж совсем! От Дукалиса я бы такое мог ожидать, но от тебя… Зачем так-то?
– Да я ее пальцем не тронул. Кто-то до меня. И есть у меня на подозрении один красавец. А посему, Мишель, извини, но завтра утром тебе придется сгонять в разрешительную систему Куйбышевского района и узнать самую малость
– какая падла с именем Альберт зарегистрировала там газовый револьвер «Кольт-Кобра»? И всего-то.
– Ну, ты даешь! У меня своих материалов выше крыши, а там знаешь, сколько карточек вручную лопатить придется? На целый день. И почему опять я, вон Каразия есть или Дукалис.
– Хорошо, уговорил. Поедем вместе. Только просьба. Так резко больше не ныряй. Волнуются тут за тебя.
ГЛАВА 12
Начальнику отдела внутренних расследований ГУВД г. Санкт-Петербурга полковнику милиции Чеснокову
РАПОРТ
Докладываю, что в ходе работы по делу «Твин-Фикс» мною было организовано наружное наблюдение за оперуполномоченным уголовного розыска 85 отделения милиции Петровым, по окончании которого он был задержан и препровожден в отдел внутренних расследований. В ходе допроса он подтвердил свою причастность к вымогательству денег и расписки, однако ничем, кроме признания Петрова, этот факт не подтверждается, поэтому привлечь его к уголовной ответственности не представляется возможным. С Петровым была проведена профилактическая беседа о недопустимости впредь заниматься подобными вещами, после чего он был отпущен.
Учитывая вышеизложенное и принимая во внимание, что с Петровым была проведена профилактическая беседа, предлагаю дело «Твин-Фикс» считать закрытым и сдать его в архив.
Старший оперуполномоченный отдела внутренних расследований майор милиции Тыртычный.
Кивинов с Петровым второй час подряд перебирали карточки владельцев газового оружия Куйбышевского района.
– Да здравствует всеобщая компьютеризация населения, – пробормотал Петров, падая на стул и потирая глаза. – Мне все эти карточки сегодня ночью сниться будут.
– Давай, Мишель, еще немного осталось. Один ящик.
– Никогда бы не подумал, что в одном маленьком районе столько владельцев оружия.
Кивинов вытащил очередную карточку.
– Ага. Вот есть один красавчик. Альберт.
Кивинов достал блокнот, ручку и лишь после этого прочитал остальные данные товарища.
– Миша! Вот это да! Закругляйся, рвем когти. Мы почти у цели.
– Куда едем? – спросил Петров, когда оба опера вышли на улицу.
– Для начала в Сан-Гиг, Только Георгичу отзвонюсь на всякий случай. У тебя ствол с собой?
– Разумеется.
– Отлично. Тогда справимся.
В двери осторожно постучались.
– Открыто, входите.
Кивинов с Петровым вошли. Запах краски медленно, но верно начал проникать внутрь милицейских организмов.
– А это снова я, вернее, мы. Как моя зазноба, не объявлялась?
Сидевшая в комнате девушка встала с тахты.
– Нет, не было.
– А вы еще не спрятали свое колечко? О, да я смотрю, у вас еще одно появилось. Мишель, познакомься с Маришкой, у которой такие богатые родители, что присылают в подарок колечки с бриллиантами. Правда, в деканате говорят, что ба-тянька где-то сидит, а мамаша спилась, но это мелочи.
– Что вам от меня надо?
– Да сущий пустяк. Узнать, почему в вашей комнате пол покрашен, а в других – нет? Чем вы заслужили такое внимание со стороны маляров? Вообще-то они напахали. Ну кто ж паркет краской покрывает? Только человек с отсутствием всякого вкуса способен на такое. Да, и еще один маленький провокационный вопросик. Где сейчас ваш любезный братец? Желательно побыстрей нам его увидеть, пока он опять что-нибудь не начудил.
Марина как-то уж очень сильно переменилась в лице. Это было заметно даже невооруженным взглядом.
– Итак, мадам? Кстати, вы ложечку новую купили? Жадность, жадность – плохое качество. Мишель, закрой-ка двери на ключ, займешься кое-какими несанкционирован-ными мероприятиями. Для начала – обыском.
Кивинов резко отодвинул тахту, с которой при первом свидании почти не вставала Мариша.
– Так-так, вещички. Замечательно. Будет в чем пойти на суд. Вот ведь незадача, никаких следов. Хорошая краска. Все замазала. Но ничего. Мышка всегда найдет норку.
Кивинов взял с тумбочки нож, подсунул под плинтус и резко рванул вверх. Старый плинтус мгновенно отлетел.
– Ну вот, это ближе к теме. Да, запашок, даже краску перебивает. Мишель, запомни на будущее, если замочишь кого-нибудь в своем кабинете, прежде всего вымой кровь из-под плинтусов. Я так полагаю, это все, что осталось от Риты Малининой? А где, простите за цинизм, остальные запчасти? Мне продолжить поиски? Молчишь? Ладно. Тогда приступим ко второй части несанкционированных мероприятий к психологическому воздействию на подозреваемого. Кстати, если потом тебе адвокат насоветует писать жалобу, советую применить этот термин. Он очень красиво звучит в суде.
Волосы зашевелились на голове студентки. Ладно бы еще этот урод орал на нее, а он, гад, издевается. Марина опустилась на вторую тахту.
– Так мы не хотим вспоминать, где братик? Тогда я, пожалуй, сам. Что за работа – все сам да сам. Сказала б хоть что-нибудь. Молчит, зараза. Братец-то живет на улице Пушкина, в отдельной квартирке. Вот адресок. Я думаю, мы скоро навестим его. Миша, что-то мадам слишком уж косится на окно. Пристегни-ка ее к тахте браслетами. Вот так. А теперь я закончу свой монолог. Прямо Гамлет. Кто из вас придумал этот феноменальный способ, я не знаю, но, скорее всего, Аль-бертик. Чувствую, этот паренек с головой. Но и ему этот способ не пришел бы в голову, если б не наше замечательное правительство, провозгласившее всеобщую приватизацию, в том числе и квартир. Берите, ребята, пользуйтесь. Ну, а если квартира приватизируется, то туда можно прописать кого угодно, лишь бы позволяли санитарные нормы, то есть по двенадцать квадратных метров на человечка. Прекрасно. Подбираем квартирку с какой-нибудь одинокой старушкой или старичком, которые так и жаждут кого-нибудь прописать. Узнать такие сведения не проблема, достаточно заиметь связи в ЖЭКах или в паспортном столе милиции. Можно за деньги, лучше в СКВ. Теперь приватизируем квартиру. Лучше без ведома хозяина, ему об этом знать не рекомендуется. Еще один небольшой накладной расход, теперь в бюро по приватизации. Ничего, все с лихвой окупится, главное не спешить. Готово! Далее левой ногой пишем заявления якобы от бабульки-дедульки, что он-она просто горит желанием прописать к себе одного хорошего человека. А как уже упоминалось, имея лапу в паспортной службе, с этой проблемой вообще не будет хлопот. Ура, можно справлять новоселье! Черт, все хорошо, но вот хозяин, понимаешь ли, крутится под ногами, нафталином тут воняет. Надо бы куда-нибудь его убрать. Ну ни фига себе! Убрать живого человека! И это в то время, когда все газеты трубят, что с началом приватизации жилья число пропавших без вести пенсионеров возросло аж втрое и что все приватизационные бюро и разные конторы по операциям с жильем автоматически, по своему возникновению, попадают под бандитскую крышу. Так что, если наш любезны й хозяин пропадет, могут возникнуть ненужные вопросы. Зачем это надо? Ни к чему. Что же делать? И вот тут-то мы вспоминаем, что у нас есть сестричка, которая учится в медицинском институте. Отлично! Будем действовать официально. Наш строптивый хозяин просто умрет от болезни. Ведь к кому, в основном, ходят процедурные медсестры? К одиноким пожилым людям. Так, устраиваемся в поликлинику, расположенную наподалеку от уже знакомого паспортного стола и навещаем пенсионеров. И делаем прописанные врачом укольчики. Правда, другими лекарствами. Да, ерунда, в запарке чего только не бывает. В итоге через десять-пятнадцать сеансов наш назойливый хозяин отправляется к праотцам. Ну, а где же найти таких медсестричек? Господи, да в своем же кругу. Среди подружек, любящих, к примеру, продавать любовь за СКВ, ну, и желающих жить в праздном безделии, обеспечив себя хлебом насущным. Ведь риска-то практически никакого нет. А заодно можно продавать оставшиеся лекарства с наркотиками всяким знакомым наркоманам, получая дополнительный доход.
Кивинов на секунду остановился и перевел дыхание.
– Вот, собственно, и все. Осталось продать квартирку какому-нибудь иногороднему толстосуму. Тонн за двадцать – двадцать пять баксов. И считать деньги. У меня, в принципе, все. Схема, рассказанная мною, естественно, довольно приблизительна, а вот детали и исправления я хотел бы услышать от вас.
Мариша уже качалась, удерживаемая на диване только цепочкой наручников.
– Я мог бы сейчас напомнить вам про помощь следствию, смягчающие-отягчающие обстоятельства, но не буду. Каждый нормальный человек должен чувствовать это инстинктивно.
– Я все скажу, – пробормотала Шилова.
– А я и не сомневался. К сожалению, при попадании в наши славные органы родственные и дружеские чувства резко уступают дорогу инстинкту самосохранения. Здесь каждый за себя. Итак, начнем. За что убили Ковалевскую и Ма-линину?
– Они много хотели, сучки. Пригрозили в милицию написать анонимно, если не заплатим, сколько просят.
– Не, Миша, мы определенно похожи на двух баранов. Я ничего обидного не имею в виду, просто нам опять пудрят мозги. Может, у меня уже рога появились? Мариша, детка, ну что ты в самом деле? Зачем же бедняжкам анонимно писать в милицию? Они ж первые и подсядут. Ну, деньги – это куда ни шло, хотя, конечно, не главное. Так, заодно. Попутно. Значит что? Давай, потихоньку…
– Ритка языком много плела, совсем очумела, ну и потом… Короче, они хотели сдать бизнес.
– Кому?
– Какой-то группировке,
– Ах, точно, я и забыл, что ваш веселый кооперативчик трудился без крыши. Ну, и в связи с чем она этим грозила?
– Я же говорю, из-за денег.
– Так может девчата вас на понт брали?
– Нет, у Ритки действительно выходы на бандитов были, и она могла нас вломить.
– Да, это, пожалуй, покруче милиции будет, хотя… Ну подумаешь, платили бы половину доходов, неужели не договориться? Да, жадность, жадность. Ты глянь, Мишель, что творится. Прямо налоговая полиция, а не мафия. Одни идиоты грабят, убивают, вторые их данью обкладывают, а третьи, наверно, кидают этих, ну, и так далее. Как воронье на мертвечину слетаются. А еще говорят, что ворон у ворона… Да и черт с ними, когда-нибудь подавятся, людей только невинных жалко. Ладно, вернемся к теме. Первой, судя по срокам, убрали Риточку. Вероятно в этой самой комнате и вероятно путем обыкновенного удушения. А потом? Ох, даже не хочется предполагать. Это же общага, не отдельная квартира, попробуй вынеси труп через вахту. Но мы же проходили анатомию?
Марина разрыдалась.
– Помогите, помогите мне.
– Немного погодя, минут через двадцать. Ее расчленили и вынесли по частям. Верно?
Марина молча кивнула.
– Ну, и где эти части?
– В Неве.
– Вопросов нет. Как было дело с Леночкой, я тоже примерно представляю. Кстати, а зачем вы в общаге-то душили? Что, на улице места мало?
– Она после того, как начала с нас деньги требовать, осторожной стала, никуда не ходила – только институт и общага.
– Девчата знали, что Альберт – твой брат?
– Нет.
– Здорово! Ритка, похоже, действительно на него глаз положила. И наверняка многим про это трепала. Поэтому ты мне при первой нашей встрече сама про него и рассказала. Все равно я бы дознался, не от тебя, так от других, а так ты с чистым сердцем помогаешь в поисках подруги, иначе говоря, снимаешь с себя всякие глупые подозрения. Молодец. Если ты будешь такой же находчивой в оказании помощи следствию, я лично буду носить тебе в тюрьму всякие передачки. У Альберта большая команда?
– Человек десять.
– В Сан-Гиге есть еще студентки, коловшие старух?
– Нет.
– Они работали только в одном районе?
– Нет, в нескольких.
– Сколько платили в паспортных столах и приватизационных бюро?
– По пятьсот баксов.
– Не густо. Ты знаешь конкретные адреса, где уже умерли хозяева?
– Не все.
– Сколько?
– Пять.
– Ого– А возможны еще адреса?
– Да, Альберт мне не все рассказывает.
– Он живет один?
– Да.
– Кто носит куртку с белым крестом на спине?
Марина вздрогнула.
– Его приятель. Я имя не знаю, он его Жигой звал.
– Ладно, узнаем потом. Еще вопросик. Где вы брали мышьяк? У нас же учет и контроль.
– А, – махнула рукой Мариша, – за бабки все достать можно. У Альберта где-то в стоматологии связи.
– Да, это верно, бабки решают все. Давай, собирайся.
– Куда?
– Как куда? Туда! Мишель, отстегни мадам. Да, кстати, машины у нас нет, поедем на метро, так что просьба не бежать по эскалатору. Если что, то, как говорят наши закавказские друзья, клянусь мамой, застрелю.
ГЛАВА 12
– Вот такая, Георгич, история. Та девчонка, которую мы с поличным тормознули, похоже, не при делах. Хотя формально покушение на убийство, так что не знаю, чем эта история для нее закончится. Эти козлы на нее же все валить будут.
– Не будут. Не позволим. Ха-ха. Я уж постараюсь, чтобы они говорили только то, что надо, без всяких отклонений от заданного курса. Когда поедете?
– Как Серега отзвонится.
– Возьми Дукалиса, Петрова и пару участковых. Черт его знает, что это за Альберт. Надо будет потом студентку эту в больнице допросить. Ты не звонил, как там она?
– Звонил. Операцию сделали, но состояние тяжелое. Оп-рашивать, сам понимаешь, нельзя,
– Ладно, будем надеяться, выкарабкается.
Кивинов поднялся с дивана Соловца и пошел к себе. Марина томилась в камере. Хотя что с ней делать, пока не пойман Альберт, Кивинов и близко себе не представлял. Ведь ни одного убийства старух формально зарегистрировано не было, а чтобы установить эти факты – требовалось время.
Поэтому официально предъявить Марине было пока нечего. Придется по старинке держать под домашним арестом в своем кабинете, иногда подкармливая. Ничего страшного. Рекорд был поставлен в 84-м отделении, когда там одного товарища держали в камере безо всяких оснований, на свой страх и риск, две недели. А что делать, если у нас такие законы?
Час назад Кивинов отправил постового, одетого по гражданке, на улицу Пушкина караулить БМВ Альберта. Чуть что, постовой должен был отзвониться.
Потом Кивинов позвонил в прокуратуру следователю Оболонскому, ведущему дело Воробьева, и в двух словах рассказал про Альберта. Тот долго ломал голову, потому что доказательств, что Жига убил Ковалевскую и ограбил Ингу, не было, а показания Мариши и Инги пока тоже ни к чему не привязывались – никаких ведь заяв по старухам к ним не поступало. Единственным ценным советом, полученным Кивиновым от Оболонского, было срочно вызвать родителей Риты Малининой из Челябинска, взять заявление о без вести пропавшей дочери, возбудить 103-ю «убийство» – и на основании этого арестовать всю компанию, а потом уж крутить на старух. Дело осложнялось тем, что случай был в другом районе, и местная прокуратура не очень захочет вешать себе на баланс еще одно дело, но Оболенский пообещал урегулировать этот вопрос.
Телефонный звонок оторвал Кивинова от написания очередной липовой справки.
– Андрюха, тачка на месте. Только приехал. С ним еще один. Здоровый такой.
– Выезжаем. Где ты будешь?
– Возле памятника. В сквере.
– Что на радио?
– Пока тишина.
– Понял, отбой.
Кивинов передернул затвор «Макарова», поставил ствол на предохранитель и сунул за ремень. Затем заглянул к Мише.
– По коням. Приехали.
Дукалис с участковым ждали на улице. «Жигули» уголовного розыска находились в очередном ремонте, ехать пришлось на УАЗике. Машина вырулила на проспект Стачек и направилась к центру. Особого возбуждения на было. Задержание преступников считалось такой же обыденной работой, как и написание бумаг. Как правило, мало кто дергается под дулами автоматов и ПМ. Дукалис по обыкновению сунул АКМ в спортивную сумку, чтобы не пугать прохожих.
– Где будет Серега? – спросил Миша.
– У памятника.
– А что, там памятник есть?
– Да, Мишель, Пушкину. Кстати, этот памятник имеет интересную историю. Я слышал на экскурсии в детстве. Он был поставлен еще до войны в честь какого-то Пушкинского юбилея. Во время блокады все памятники в городе снимались с постаментов и прятались, а про этот впопыхах забыли. Так вот, за всю блокаду на эту улицу не упала ни одна бомба, и не попал ни один снаряд. Жители говорили, что Пушкин оберегает их. Души великих людей не умирают, а продолжают творить добро. Круто завернул, а?
– Да, интересно, хотя я не верю в теорию душ.
– Я вообще-то тоже, но любопытное совпадение.
– Вы мне на всякий случай скажите, кого задерживать? – задал вполне уместный в данной ситуации вопрос Дукалис.
– Всех подряд, потом разберемся.
– А за что?
– Сволочи, – коротко ответил Кивинов, – по жизни.
Машина выехала на Литовский проспект. Еще через двадцать минут она остановилась возле 5-го отделения милиции. Дальше решили идти пешком, благо было недалеко.
Серега сидел в сквере, с надетыми на уши ярко-рыжими наушниками плейера. БМВ припарковалась у самого подъезда, втиснувшись в ряд других машин.
При виде своих постовой снял наушники и встал со скамейки.
– Дома?
– Там.
– Звонили?
– Да. «Пиццу-Риф» вызвали, кушать захотелось.
– Когда?
– Минут пятнадцать назад.
– Нормалек. – Кивинов взглянул на часы. – Сейчас мы их попотчуем. Главное
– не пересолить, верно, Толян?
Дукалис усмехнулся и поправил свою сумочку.
– Пошли, – скомандовал Кивинов. – Серега, давай на черный ход. Дом старый, наверняка есть еще один выход.
Зайдя в подъезд, Кивинов откинул щиток распределителя, аккуратно снял с телефонного кабеля предмет размером со спичечный коробок и снова замкнул провода.
– Что это? – заинтересовался участковый.
– Достижение бандитской техники на службе у доблестной милиции. Вторую часть устройства ты видел у Сереги на ушах. У рэкетиров отобрали. Удобная вещица – провода разомкнул, штучку эту прицепил и сиди, телефонный треп слушай. Правда, кое-кто из наших шибко ревнивых сослуживцев приноровился у меня эту штучку напрокат брать – жен слушать. Это, я считаю, безобразие. Это низко и недостойно облика честного мента.
Бригада честных ментов поднялась на третий этаж пешком, решив, что такую ораву старенький лифт не вытянет. Наконец все четверо остановились у массивных дверей.
– Ха, – усмехнулся Кивинов, показывая на маленькую табличку с гравировкой, – пижон. Даже не снял. Миша, потом перепиши на всякий случай данные. Ну что? Ни пуха.
Дукалис нажал звонок. Глазка в дверях не было, поэтому по углам площадки можно было не прятаться. Но от дверей все отошли, скорей по привычке – техника безопасности, как на заводе.
– Кто? – раздался мужской голос.
– «Пицца-Риф», – щелкнув пальцами, весело прокричал Кивинов самым идиотским рекламным тоном, на который только был способен.
Замок лязгнул, и дверь отворилась.
На фоне темного проема коридора старого дома проявилась фигура молодого парня в ярко-белой рубашке с узким галстуком на изящной заколке. Более внимательно Кивинов разглядывать товарища не собирался. Он поднял пистолет, наставил ствол в голову парня и приложил палец к губам:
– Тихо, парниша, не исключено, что это налет, а пицца, извини, подгорела.
Дукалис был менее вежлив. Он растопырил пальцы, обхватил ими, словно гандбольный мячик, голову парня и шар-нул красавчика о стену. Переступив через беднягу Альберта, медленно сползавшего по стене, он прошел в коридор и нырнул в одну из комнат. Участковый остался обрабатывать бездыханное тело торговца недвижимостью, шепотом цитируя ему гражданские права.
Кивинов с Петровым осторожно двинулись во вторую комнату, откуда лилась блатная музыка. Кивинов зашел первым. Парень сидел спиной к двери и балдел. Громкий, зычный голос Шуфутинского заслонил ему весь мир. Не опуская пистолета, Кивинов поинтересовался:
– Товарищ! «Скорую» вызывали?
Тот резко обернулся и обалдело уставился на оперов. В комнату, создавая лишний ажиотаж, ввалился Дукалис. Кивинов не сразу разглядел лицо парня: в комнате царила полутьма – но зато когда увидел, кто перед ним, то сразу узнал и даже икнул от неожиданности. Паренек, вероятно, тоже узнал Кивинова, причем на несколько мгновений раньше.
Их ему вполне хватило, чтобы сориентироваться в неожиданной для него ситуации.
Рука рванула из-за пояса пистолет, и ствол взлетел в направлении стоявшего ближе всех Петрова.
«Опять я», – только и успел подумать Миша, от растерянности закрыв глаза и сжав зубы – правила техники безопасности начисто вылетели из его головы.
Однако выстрела не последовало. Пистолет выдал лишь слабый щелчок. Осечка. Парень передернул затвор, но повторить прицельную стрельбу просто не успел, снесенный с места ударом Дукалиса.
– Пришить бы тебя, сука, – прошипел Толян, доставая браслеты.
Кивинов поднял выпавший пистолет, разрядил и положил на стол.
– Мишель, не стой, как памятник, сходи за понятыми. Только, ради Бога, не ныряй больше никуда.
Петров, покачиваясь, как пьяный, вышел из комнаты.
Дукалис подтолкнул парня ногой:
– Вставай, хорош прикидываться.
Задержанный поднялся и сел в кресло. Кивинов пододвинул стул и тоже сел.
– Привет, Вадик. Так отчего умерла твоя дальняя родственница? Мне кажется, от стыда за своего племянничка.
– Пошел ты…
– Во, а это чья курточка на диване? Что тут у нас? Ба, да это же команда Уэйна Грецки, «Лос-Анджелес Кингс». Да, разговор, похоже, будет длинным. И, конечно, не здесь.
Участковый ввел бедного Альберта.
– А вот и еще один наш племян-н-ничек, – схохмил Кивинов. – Почти вся компания в сборе. Не хватает только человек семи-восьми. Но куда они денутся, найдем. Верно, Альбертик?
Петров привел понятых. На этот раз он обернулся довольно быстро. Составили акт изъятия пистолета. Когда официальные процедуры закончились, Кивинов убрал бумаги и пистолет в карман и обратился к Дукалису:
– Слушай, Толян, наши знакомые крайне несовершенны, и я не удивлюсь, если через полгодика встречу этих му-даков на Невском. Знаешь ведь, кто украдет пирожок – получит пять лет, а кто украдет железную дорогу – не получит ничего. А поэтому я предлагаю поиграть в футбол. Двое на двое. Вы с Мишей и мы с Колей, А вы, ребята, извините, вместо мячиков.
Спустя пятнадцать минут обоих «мячиков» затолкали в подъехавший УАЗик. В футбол играть не стали, обошлись па-рочкой ударов по почкам и опять-таки несанкционированным обыском. Среди прочего хлама нашлась и пачка стодол-ларовых купюр, естественно, сделанных на «ксероксе». Одной из них рассчитались за весьма кстати привезенную пиццу. Аферу провернул Дукалис, аполитично рассудив, что «Пицца-Риф» не обеднеет. Успеху жульничества способствовали произнесенные им три волшебных слова – «Сдачи не надо».
Когда машина тронулась, Кивинов достал изъятый пистолет и внимательно рассмотрел его.
– А пушка-то в порядке. Видно, патрон подвел.
– Да, повезло мне.
– Не совсем так, Мишель. Ты забыл одну вещь.
– Какую?
Кивинов сощурил в улыбке глаза и молча указал пальцем на памятник Пушкину.
– О, черт! А ведь точно! Ну как тут не поверить в бессмертие души?!
– Так что ты был не так уж и не прав, выбрав эпиграф Высоцкого к своему сочинению о Евгении Онегине. Плохо только, что тебя завалили.
Некоторое время они ехали в тишине.
– Слушай-ка, – через несколько минут снова произнес Кивинов, – надо девчонку ту срочно допросить, ну, Ингу. Тут до больницы недалеко, заскочишь, а? Может она уже оклемалась?
– Ладно. Ради того, что мне сегодня повезло, сделаю.
– Если что, звони.
Петров в белом халате беседовал с врачом в ординаторской института скорой помощи.
– В принципе, кризис миновал, она уже в сознании. Можете поговорить, только недолго. Бахилы наденьте.
– Что с ней было?
– Надрыв кишки. Общее заражение крови. Делали полное переливание. Думаю, теперь все обойдется, организм молодой, даже детей иметь сможет.
– Дети – это хорошо, – улыбнулся Петров. – Где тут у вас реанимация?
ЭПИЛОГ
Инга открыла глаза. Боли не было. Пропал и мужик с крючковатыми пальцами. Ей приснились ангелы. Потом приснилась мама. Она протягивала руки к Инге и улыбалась. Инга бежала к ней навстречу, но мама вдруг исчезла, а Инга очнулась от сна. Первым, что она увидела, был белый пото-лок. А рядом с ней стоял ангел. Она снова закрыла глаза, постом открыла. Ангел не улетал. Правда, он был немного не таким, как в ее снах. У ангела были большие лобные залысины, широченный галстук, а из-под белых крыльев виднелся кирпичного цвета потертый пиджачок. Но он улыбался. И эта улыбка говорила ей, что она жива и будет жить еще очень долго. И что не будет больше страшных кошмаров, а все будет очень хорошо. И что по ночам к ней будут приходить одни лишь чарующие детские сны.

----------


## Inego

It's a pity there is no SPOILER tag in this forum so that this huge block of text could be nicely wrapped by default and shown only for those who click on [+].

----------


## iCake

> It's a pity there is no SPOILER tag in this forum so that this huge block of text cound be nicely wrapped by default and shown only for those who click on [+].

 Yes, the spoiler tag is an absolutely must-have feature for any forum, I was shocked when I'd known that this forum didn't have that

----------

